# The Official Lindsey Lohan Thread



## Marisol (May 18, 2005)

Her body now looks like Lara Flynn Boyle and Calista Flockhart.







_May 16, 2005_

Does this look like someone who needs to drop a few pounds? Didn't think so. But Lindsay Lohan believes that if she went arm to twiglike arm with some of her fellow streamlined starlets, she'd look like she was carrying extra baggage.

"... Compared to a lot of actresses my age, I'm actually overweight," the alarmingly slimmed-down teen queen tells Teen Vogue. "There are so many really, really thin girls out there."

(Perhaps one of them could give the once super-shapely beauty a mirror and a grilled cheese sandwich. Too mean? All right, moving on ...)

Lohan has dismissed eating-disorder whispers, attributing her skin-and-bones bod to a loss of "baby fat," and she tells the magazine she "feels good" about her new figure because "you can fit into more things."

When she's not explaining her disappearing curves, Lindsay is attempting to burnish her image by addressing those pesky rumors surrounding her active social life, including her much-discussed club-hopping and supposed trysts with the likes of Bruce Willis (denied by all parties and later retracted) and Christian Slater (also denied).

"I always want to be perceived as normal and wholesome, because it's relatable," the PR-savvy star tells the Los Angeles Times. "I hope people think I'm wholesome. It's hard after what you read in the magazines, that I'm dating every guy who's like my father's age. But that's not me."

Still, Lindsay does cop to receiving a stern lecture about her partying ways from Buena Vista studio chief Nina Jacobson before beginning work on the unfortunately subtitled $50 million family flick "Herbie: Fully Loaded," which hits theaters June 22.

"At the time, I was going out every night because my friends were and I thought if I wasn't going out then I was going to miss out on something," the world-weary actress explains. "I've a lot of younger fans too, but I didn't think about that. I was, like, 17, and I was like, 'Cool, I get to go to a club and hang out with people.' They sat me down and talked to me about it. I was like, 'Yeah, I need to make sure that I'm there on time.'"

Lindsay also expresses frustration over why she's not taken as seriously as lesser tabloid targets Keira Knightley and Scarlett Johansson, who, at 20, have just two years on her.

"It's hard for me to have to watch that," says Lohan, who reveals she would have loved to audition for Natalie Portman's Oscar-nominated role in "Closer." "I work just as hard as those people and sometimes [the media] make it seem that they're more mature because their fan base is more mature and my fan base is younger ... so they're writing about me going out all the time. It's easy to over-publicize me."

Lohan, who will soon begin work opposite Meryl Streep on the Robert Altman-directed prestige pic "A Prairie Home Companion," insists she's all about the professionalism. "They have put a lot of money into the movie," she tells the paper of "Herbie." "And they need to make sure that the person is going to get the job done and be there. I'm a young kid and I have a lot of pressure ... [but] I know work is work. This is business."


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

i was gonna post about this. i think she is too skinny. i thought she was pretty with her previous body and red hair.

i'm on a few other fashion sites and they think she looks good now.





she's on nicole ritchy skinny level now, and i think she's really skinny also.


----------



## Sofia (May 18, 2005)

I think she looked good last year, she had a full face and her dark red hair, very pretty. Now - she looks ill. I hate the hair, the anorexic look, my gosh why do they do this? I hope she comes to her senses.


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

i heard that the blonde hair is for a movie role.


----------



## keaLoha (May 18, 2005)

She's turned into the incredible shrinking girl. I know Nicole Richie lost weight, but that was over the course of a year. Lindsey was about 15 lbs. heavier about 2-3 months ago. The weight loss is too drastic &amp; has set off an alarm for me.

I hope she gets real &amp; gets help. There are young girls who look up to her &amp; her new body won't help any little girl struggling w/body image.


----------



## Andi (May 18, 2005)

oh no what happened?

she used to be soo beautiful with her red hair and curvy body, I was a lil jealous of her *g*...but now?? itÂ´s sad but Hollywood seems to be a place full of eating disorders


----------



## Laura (May 18, 2005)

Ditto to what everyone else said.. She was so pretty last year when she wasn't stick thin &amp; didnt have that god awful yellow hair. Bring back the old Lynsey!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 18, 2005)

Can somebody throw this girl a hamhock with some red beans!!!!! She is way to skinny, almost stick like, no curves, no butt, no boobs. What gives? When I see her it seems she is on some type of drugs, crack maybe? lol who knows but it is way to unhealthy for anyone to lose those amount of pounds in such a short time. She lost all of her lean mass, which tells me that she is very unhealthy.


----------



## SMAMI (May 18, 2005)

EWW! She looks bad. Looks like the dork from Clueless that lost a bunch of "baby fat" - what's her name?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SMAMI*



EWW! She looks bad. Looks like the dork from Clueless that lost a bunch of "baby fat" - what's her name? Britney murphy. Lindsey looks sick,and its so sad cause she was a hottie when she had some curves.I think nicole ritchie looks great but not cause she lost weight but because she dresses more classy now.


----------



## spazbaby (May 18, 2005)

She looks gross. The really sad part is that so many young girls look up to her and will want to be just like that.


----------



## envymi (May 18, 2005)

Oh no! I used to think she was looked so hot, but now....yuck! She definitely needs some help, she's just wasting away!


----------



## jamie18meng (May 18, 2005)

I personally think she is so skinny. she does need help to gain some weight back on her body. Thanks


----------



## girl_geek (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Lohan has dismissed eating-disorder whispers, attributing her skin-and-bones bod to a loss of "baby fat," and she tells the magazine she "feels good" about her new figure because "you can fit into more things." What the heck? I'm a size 2 and I can't find anything to fit (especially pants), I want to know where she's shopping! lol At least I actually have some body fat and even a little tummy roll when I wear a swimsuit




Anyways, I agree that she's too skinny .... I don't know how she could be happy with her body unless she does have an eating disorder! I used to be even skinnier and had that skin and bones look myself (and couldn't gain weight due to a medical condition) and I HATED my body! I was thrilled when I finally started gaining some weight! (And I'd love to gain even more weight so clothes would fit, but apparently I inherited my parent's very high metabolisms....)


----------



## peekaboo (May 19, 2005)

I definitely thinks she looks too skinny. While not a huge fan, I loved her previous hair-even though it may be for a movie role, its yellow and makes her look really aged. Nicole Richie as well was looking great but she too has lost a lot of weight. The pressures of Hollywood and the media, partying too hard who knows but it is not a healthy look whatsoever.


----------



## bonbon412 (May 19, 2005)

Yeah she does look gross...and ummmmm comparing herself to Natalie Portman, Kiera Knightly, and Scarlett Johansen? OK they aren't all over the tabloids because they don't go out and get wasted every night and get caught throwing themselves at random men. Maybe if she acted like an adult, she'd be treated like one! She just seems obnoxious to me!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

I forgot where i read this but has any one heard about this?

Lindsey Lohan was having a party i think it was for herbie fully loaded,jessica and ashley simpson tried to get in and the bouncer wouldnt let them saying that Lindsey did not want them there.The sisters then went to a party thrown by Jimmy fallon and who comes walking in a later,"LINDSEY!!

Supposdly Jessica went up to lindsey and told her she was going to beat her a**.

Jimmy fallon sepperated them and that was the end of it.

Lindsey is reportedly mad at ashley for dating/hanging out with her ex wilma valderama.

Who do you think would win in a fight LIndsey or jessica?

Lindsey or ashley?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* I forgot where i read this but has any one heard about this?Lindsey Lohan was having a party i think it was for herbie fully loaded,jessica and ashley simpson tried to get in and the bouncer wouldnt let them saying that Lindsey did not want them there.The sisters then went to a party thrown by Jimmy fallon and who comes walking in a later,"LINDSEY!!

Supposdly Jessica went up to lindsey and told her she was going to beat her a**.

Jimmy fallon sepperated them and that was the end of it.

Lindsey is reportedly mad at ashley for dating/hanging out with her ex wilma valderama.

Who do you think would win in a fight LIndsey or jessica?

Lindsey or ashley?

hmmmm... I think Lindsay would win over Jessica (which sux cause I like Jess) but I think Ashlee would beat Lindsay's a$$...


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* hmmmm... I think Lindsay would win over Jessica (which sux cause I like Jess) but I think Ashlee would beat Lindsay's a$$...



I totally agree,unless Jessica had her louie with her,then she could beat her a** with thatlol


----------



## Liz (Jun 16, 2005)

that's a hard one! lol. i think lindsey would beat jess's ass. but i don't think ashlee can do anything. she seems like a wuss even though she claims to be punk rawk


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Before she lost all that weight I think Lindsay could beat both of their asses down...But now I think Jessica and Ashlee would be able to beat Lindsay since she's waif-like now. good point!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 16, 2005)

Here are two articles that I found on the subject:

Lohan vs Simpson

14-Jun-2005

*Written by:* Jill Salama

_ Is it a fight or just a misunderstanding?_ 

While Jessica Simpson and Lindsay Lohan may have been chummy during the MTV Movie Awards on June 4th their 'friendship' took a turn for the worse and things heated up as the night went on. Lohan, who threw a post-awards soiree at L.A.'s Standard hotel supposedly, gave clear instructions to the bouncer to refuse to let both Ashlee and Jessica come in to the party. (Ashlee's close relationship with Lindsay's ex, Wilmer Valderrama is one reason why she did not want them there). The Simpson sisters left her party and arrived at Jimmy Fallon's bash soon after where Jessica was not afraid to speak her mind on how she felt towards about Lindsay. When Lindsay showed up, Jessica apparently spoke her mind. However, the Lohan team claims it was all a big misunderstanding and her representative told Us Weekly that "there was a mix up at the door".

Papa Simpson foments feud with Lohan:

Sources say Joe Simpson is spreading nasty gossip about the â€˜Mean Girlsâ€™ starlet

Whoâ€™s spreading all that nasty gossip about a feud between Jessica Simpson and Lindsay Lohan? Some people believe itâ€™s Simpsonâ€™s dad.

Joe Simpson, who is also his daughterâ€™s agent, has been â€œcarpet bombingâ€ the tabloids with negative stories about the â€œMean Girlsâ€ star, according to RadarOnLine. In recent days, details about the feud has appeared in numerous outlets, including In Touch Weekly, Us, Star and Life &amp; Style. â€œJoe called our head offices himself and ranted and raved about it,â€ a top editor at one of the weeklies told Radar. â€œIt was obvious he wanted to paint Lindsay as a [bleep]. He couldnâ€™t believe anyone would dare ban Jessica from any party because, as he said, â€˜Sheâ€™s a huge superstar.â€™ ...Joe will do anything to make sure sheâ€™s in the papers every week and he knows Lindsayâ€™s an easy target.â€

A rep for Joe Simpson denies that heâ€™s the dish-spreader, and Jessica Simpson has recently denied that thereâ€™s any feud whatsoever.

I would like Jessica to win just cause I like her more but her dad really needs to stay out of it, if he is involved.


----------



## Liz (Jun 16, 2005)

Joe Simpson is weird. he's always talking about Jessica's boobs and stuff.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

I think Joe simpson is a great dad,He only talks about Jessicas boobs,because he explains how they would have to try to cover them up in the beginning of her career because she was a christian singer.He is not a perve or anything.


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2005)

what? wilmer valderama dates Ashlee Simpson now? boy heÂ´s gotten around quite a bit (since heÂ´s lindseyÂ´s ex AND mandy mooreÂ´s ex too, right?) I donÂ´t think heÂ´s that cute-why does he get all these hot chicks





I think itÂ´s stupid to fight over a stupid party/a stupid ex. grow up girls!

oh, and just for the record-I think Jess would kick LindsayÂ´s (now very skinny) ass, cause everybodyÂ´s talking about her boobs, they really gotta be huge, so she could use them as weapons


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* what? wilmer valderama dates Ashlee Simpson now? boy heÂ´s gotten around quite a bit (since heÂ´s lindseyÂ´s ex AND mandy mooreÂ´s ex too, right?) I donÂ´t think heÂ´s that cute-why does he get all these hot chicks




I think itÂ´s stupid to fight over a stupid party/a stupid ex. grow up girls!

oh, and just for the record-I think Jess would kick LindsayÂ´s (now very skinny) ass, cause everybodyÂ´s talking about her boobs, they really gotta be huge, so she could use them as weapons






LMAOboobies

I think wilma dates all these hot young girls cause no one his age will date them.


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* LMAOboobies
I think wilma dates all these hot young girls cause no one his age will date them.





I didnÂ´t know he was that much older than those girls...but we all know mist guys have a thing for younger girls.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* Joe Simpson is weird. he's always talking about Jessica's boobs and stuff. exactly! I watched a documentary on Jessica on VH1 and I was weirded out about how much he talked about her boobs and her physical appearance. I would definitely feel uncomfortable if my dad talked about me this way, even if I was extremely beautiful and had DD cup...


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I didnÂ´t know he was that much older than those girls...but we all know mist guys have a thing for younger girls. yeah i think he is real close to thirty,meanwhile those girl were like 17Perv alert


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2005)

> yeah i think he is real close to thirty,meanwhile those girl were like 17Perv alert[/quote
> 
> WHAT? heÂ´s almost 30 and dating 17year olds? somebody needs to grow up! god I hate guys like that-seems like theyÂ´re not mature enough to deal with women their age.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 27, 2005)

Has any one seen this video?She looks so bad and sickly.The mtv awards when she did that dance skit,she looked really good,but now she is just a bag of bones and watching her dance was disturbing!!!!!! 

 I hope this thin as sticks fad goes away fast.


----------



## Geek (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

Has any one seen this video?She looks so bad and sickly.The mtv awards when she did that dance skit,she looked really good,but now she is just a bag of bones and watching her dance was disturbing!!!!!! 

 I hope this thin as sticks fad goes away fast.







where is it?


----------



## Sofia (Jun 28, 2005)

Just awful. I liked "Rumors" much more.

http://launchtoday.launch.yahoo.com/...erer=undefined


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 4, 2006)

Lindsay Lohan Admits Bulimia Battle

Wednesday Jan 04, 2006 8:00am EST

By Jon Warech and Stephen M. Silverman

While Lindsay Lohan, admitted to a Miami hospital Monday night after suffering a severe asthma attack, is now "resting comfortably," a source close to the actress tells PEOPLE, an explosive interview with the _Mean Girls_ star is set to hit newsstands Wednesday â€“ lifting the curtain on her self-confessed bulimia, drug use and emotional wreckage over her relationships with her volatile father and her first boyfriend, Wilmer Valderrama.

"I was sick," Lohan, 19, admits to Vanity Fair magazine, according to excerpts published in the New York Post. "I had people sit me down and say, 'You're going to die if you don't take care of yourself.'"

In solving her bulimia, she credits _Saturday Night Live_ producer Lorne Michaels with staging an intervention after she hosted the show. "I just started bawling. I knew I had a problem, and I couldn't admit it," Lohan says. "I saw that _SNL_ after I did it. My arms were disgusting. I had no arms."

Of her look, which she says scared her when she saw photos of herself: "My sister, she was scared. My brother called me, crying."

She also says that she used drugs "a little," then quickly adds: "I've gotten that out of my system. ... I don't want people to think that I've done ... you know what I mean? It's kind of a sore subject."

The Post reports that Vanity Fair was contacted by Lohan's publicist to try to have the references to drug use removed from the story.

In her romantic life, she confesses to smothering Valderrama and pushing their relationship to the brink, because "I didn't have anyone (else) to go to" with all her problems, including those with her father, currently serving jail time for assault on a family member.

Regarding reports of a relationship with Jared Leto, all she tells Vanity Fair is, "We're great friends."

As for her current hospitalization, Lohan celebrated New Year's Eve in Miami, hosting a party at Prive Nightclub when the asthma attack occurred, said her publicist, Leslie Sloane. Sloane added that Florida's humidity may have contributed to the condition of the actress, who has suffered from asthma since childhood.

Lohan is set to begin shooting her new film, _Chapter 27,_ in two weeks. The movie, about John Lennon's killer Mark David Chapman, stars Lohan as a Lennon fan who befriends Chapman (played by Leto) just days before he assassinates the musician outside his New York apartment building.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 4, 2006)

I knew something was up!

Her and Hillary Duff and NIcole Richie are too thin!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 4, 2006)

i dont know how she looks right now, iv seen a pic of her a few months ago in a red dress and blonde hair but nothing recent. i dont know much about her i just always thought she was a really pretty girl with gorgeous hair, but jus noticed she went dwn hill over night.


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 4, 2006)

Admitting it is the 1st step, so I hope it all goes better for her from now on.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Lindsay Lohan Admits Bulimia BattleWednesday Jan 04, 2006 8:00am EST

By Jon Warech and Stephen M. Silverman

While Lindsay Lohan, admitted to a Miami hospital Monday night after suffering a severe asthma attack, is now "resting comfortably," a source close to the actress tells PEOPLE, an explosive interview with the _Mean Girls_ star is set to hit newsstands Wednesday â€“ lifting the curtain on her self-confessed bulimia, drug use and emotional wreckage over her relationships with her volatile father and her first boyfriend, Wilmer Valderrama.

"I was sick," Lohan, 19, admits to Vanity Fair magazine, according to excerpts published in the New York Post. "I had people sit me down and say, 'You're going to die if you don't take care of yourself.'"

In solving her bulimia, she credits _Saturday Night Live_ producer Lorne Michaels with staging an intervention after she hosted the show. "I just started bawling. I knew I had a problem, and I couldn't admit it," Lohan says. "I saw that _SNL_ after I did it. My arms were disgusting. I had no arms."

Of her look, which she says scared her when she saw photos of herself: "My sister, she was scared. My brother called me, crying."

She also says that she used drugs "a little," then quickly adds: "I've gotten that out of my system. ... I don't want people to think that I've done ... you know what I mean? It's kind of a sore subject."

The Post reports that Vanity Fair was contacted by Lohan's publicist to try to have the references to drug use removed from the story.

In her romantic life, she confesses to smothering Valderrama and pushing their relationship to the brink, because "I didn't have anyone (else) to go to" with all her problems, including those with her father, currently serving jail time for assault on a family member.

Regarding reports of a relationship with Jared Leto, all she tells Vanity Fair is, "We're great friends."

As for her current hospitalization, Lohan celebrated New Year's Eve in Miami, hosting a party at Prive Nightclub when the asthma attack occurred, said her publicist, Leslie Sloane. Sloane added that Florida's humidity may have contributed to the condition of the actress, who has suffered from asthma since childhood.

Lohan is set to begin shooting her new film, _Chapter 27,_ in two weeks. The movie, about John Lennon's killer Mark David Chapman, stars Lohan as a Lennon fan who befriends Chapman (played by Leto) just days before he assassinates the musician outside his New York apartment building.

I knew there was a problem there... I have a degree in Nutrition, and you do NOT see almost overnight weightloss without some sort of a disorder accompanying it.
Nicole Ritchie is really out of control though.



She is literally GOING to have a heart attack bc of the lack of food or something if someone doesn't step in. I mean, she is little... SIT ON HER and MAKE her eat!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 4, 2006)

nicole richie?? i thought she was quite meaty not fat jus had some meat on her. has any1 got any recent pics of them?


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* nicole richie?? i thought she was quite meaty not fat jus had some meat on her. has any1 got any recent pics of them? Attachment 11302

Actually I think Hilary Duff is looking OK _for now_. Poor girl Nicole needs serious help.

I'm glad Lindsay finally admits to an ED.. she kept putting out excuses that just didnt make sense.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 4, 2006)

well i know something was going on with lohan too..

ah omg! nicole richie. ive seen picture of her lately, she was thin.. really thin.. but not like that! eww she looks like shes gonna die in few mins.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 4, 2006)

aww i feel bad, its a rough thing to go through and its a lot of pressure to be thin in hollywood, i hope she gets some help her and nicole


----------



## tashbash (Jan 4, 2006)

I knew something was wrong too! Now when is Hilary gonna fess up? That chick has completely ruined her appearance in my eyes. Her teeth?!!?? What has she done to herself?


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* I knew something was wrong too! Now when is Hilary gonna fess up? That chick has completely ruined her appearance in my eyes. Her teeth?!!?? What has she done to herself? omg right! she was so prettyy! i loved her, now she looks so nasty , and i dont blame these girls i think its the people around them telling them thyre fat and this and that, its a very tough busniness very sad


----------



## atomicopera (Jan 4, 2006)

Hillary Duff used to be so cute! She's lost too much weight her face hardly looks the same.


----------



## Liz (Jan 4, 2006)

hopefully she can get through this ok.

i wonder if nicole has an eating disorder too?


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 4, 2006)

There seems to be a pattern here with these young girls &amp; all this drastic weight loss.


----------



## Sofia (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm happy she admitted it. Maybe this will help all the young girls out there that look up to these stars and see that it's just not healthy and hopefully they get help as well. Where was her mom through all this? There are tell-tale signs that give it away, trust me. I went through my over-exercise phase and dropped a lot of weight in an extremely short period of time and my mom caught on quick. I hope she gets help. Sadly, she's not the first and she will not be the last we hear this happening to.


----------



## atomicopera (Jan 5, 2006)

I suffered with Bulimia when i was young, it was hard for me to start eating again and keeping the food in, it became a such a habbit without even thinking about it i'd go after a meal and throw up. It started just after big holiday dinners but i realized i was getting thiner and i didnt think it would have any real dangers.....my voice now has changed drastically still after 12 years, it's deep and harsh, i had kept up the bulimia for about a whole year, keeping in very few meals and when i did i even still took a laxative with them....it's very hard to come out of especialy when you have pressure to do it, my pressure was my boyfriend at the time...it's not worth it....i pray for these girls.


----------



## AnitaNa (Jan 5, 2006)

i seriously dont understand what is so attractive about looking liek a 12 yr old's body with no curves. nicole richie looked good when she wasnt as skinny as everyone else now her head just seems realllyy big for her body and unproportional..her looks also faded with her weight.


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jan 5, 2006)

I do kinda feel for them both, i had real trouble with eating when i was younger, nothing on the lohan/richie scale though, but i can empathise with them, feeling like they are too fat to match up. I remember seeing an old photo of nicole in the enquirer like 18months ago, and they were commenting on her 'love handles', saying she should take diet tips from Paris (they were still pals). It stuck out in my mind cos i thought it was such an inappropriate comment to make, considering their readers are probably women of a similar size or bigger.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope that she does get help. I think she looked great before... never thought she had a weight problem.


----------



## anne7 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think it was clear to the public eye that Lindsay had some sort of problem. I agree with the rest of you, she looked beautiful with her curves and big red hair, now she looks gaunt, sick, and sullen. I watched Mean Girls today, and she had such a cute trim figure with nice curves, how anyone could say that she was fat amazes me.

And Nicole Ritchie looks like Mary-Kate Olsen and has Tweety-bird syndromw (big head, little body) She looks like a bobblehead, for cripe's sake!

As for Hilary, I can't even recognize her anymore. She doesn't even look like the girl she was even a year ago.


----------



## looooch (Jan 5, 2006)

it's so sad to see these girls deteriorate in this hollywood mess. The things girls do to stay at the top


----------



## SweetKisses (Jan 5, 2006)

I miss the curvaceous redhead Lindsay!



She looked so pretty and healthy in 'Freaky Friday', 'Confessions of a Drama Queen', and 'Mean Girls'. I'm getting used to her as a brunette, much better than blonde, but I still like her with red hair. She was so scarily skinny a few months ago, but she's slowly appearing to be gaining her weight back. Yay!





Attached are some recent pics of her in Miami.


----------



## kawee (Jan 5, 2006)

wow, this is SHOCKING news. lol


----------



## canelita (Jan 5, 2006)

I knew something was going on there, I don’t know WTF they are thinking .


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 5, 2006)

Any of you guys old enough to remember Karen Carpenter??

Well, that's exactly how she looked...right before she died.


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Any of you guys old enough to remember Karen Carpenter??Well, that's exactly how she looked...right before she died.

I think Karen actually died from the recovery process because the doctor didn't treat her properly (anorexia wasn't widely known back then I suppose) and her heart couldn't handle the sudden weight gain.

Hopefully the rehab programs are much better now.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 5, 2006)

I think now more of them will have more courage to come out and confess... I can't wait for Nicole Richie to say it out loud!


----------



## charish (Jan 6, 2006)

i had a feeling she was doing that and i think nicole is too. it's sad though. i struggled with eating disorders almost all of my life still have to fight it sometimes. hopefully nicole will get the help she needs. it's one to be thin it's another to be skeleton thin.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it's pretty obvious Nicole has similar problems since they've been hanging out all the time at Lindsay's worst look. did you notice that they never hang out together anymore?


----------



## anne7 (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* I think it's pretty obvious Nicole has similar problems since they've been hanging out all the time at Lindsay's worst look. did you notice that they never hang out together anymore?



She was probably a 'toxic friend' to Lindsay since she was sooo thin and Lindsay was more slim than skinny.
There is no way I can believe that Nicole got that skinny just through exercise and eating right. That is what Lindsay said at first, and no one believed her.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* There is no way I can believe that Nicole got that skinny just through exercise and eating right. That is what Lindsay said at first, and no one believed her. yeah and all this bs about naturally loosing baby fat...


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chipzahoy* I think Karen actually died from the recovery process because the doctor didn't treat her properly (anorexia wasn't widely known back then I suppose) and her heart couldn't handle the sudden weight gain. 
Hopefully the rehab programs are much better now.

Yes! you are right! She died eating a sandwich while in the recovery mode...but the last pics of her at a concert...she...loooked..bad. And yeah, what you said about the recovery programs. Ditto.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 10, 2006)

She just seems like a real attentions seeeker, I dont like her at all.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 11, 2006)

> Lohan Says She's 'Appalled' by Vanity Fair
> 
> _The Associated Press_
> 
> ...


Curious indeed...


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Vanity Fair is known to be a very credible mag, so it sounds like she was yelled at by her advisors and is now trying to refute the story. But that's just what I think.


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 11, 2006)

the media always twists things.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* the media always twists things. Normally I would say yes, except this is not just a story they cooked up, it is an actual interview that she gave them... Plus as Malinda said, Allure is known to be a pretty reputable magazine.
While I would usually say that the media cooked this thing up, I tend to believe THEM not her on this one.


----------



## Raja (Jan 11, 2006)

I feel bad for her. whether all that hype is true or not. people forced her to believe she needs to loose weight and now she is hurting her body. Where are her parents during all this?


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Normally I would say yes, except this is not just a story they cooked up, it is an actual interview that she gave them... Plus as Malinda said, Allure is known to be a pretty reputable magazine.
While I would usually say that the media cooked this thing up, I tend to believe THEM not her on this one.





And we all knew there was sth going on, like an eating disorder, so it was no surprise.I think Malinda is right!

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* it sounds like she was yelled at by her advisors and is now trying to refute the story.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 11, 2006)

what a surprise, another drama concerning LiLo





well, she says that interviewer LIED and CHANGED her words, I am sure there were recordings from this interview so if they really did so she could easily prove it... somehow I don't buy it.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 11, 2006)

The whole thing is just wierd to me. I was suspicious she had an eating disorder when she was so frail with horrid blonde hair. Unfortunately (for her) I'm led to believe that she's just wacked. At the same time, I wonder who in their right mind would say something so serious and retract nearly moments later?? Vanity Fair's credibility is swaying me more towards the idea that Lindsey truly is a product of her environment.


----------



## Cirean (Jan 11, 2006)

There is no way you get as skinny as she was without "help", that is not the result of normal diet and exercise. She looks nice lately though.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 16, 2006)

http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/allure051gi.jpg

http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/allure044qu.jpg


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 16, 2006)

you know and i really love allure magazine, now i have to ignore the cover as much as possible when i get it.


----------



## Nolee (Feb 16, 2006)

not a huge fan of her, espcially after the new hair color, she looks like a 10 y/o boy

will be readin the interview though..

thanks for the scans (f)


----------



## Marisol (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Why does the cover only have one section of text? Is that not the cover? But anyway, yeah I though Allure was a beauty magazine...what's up with the boobage? It reminds me of Mariah's pictures in Allure last year. I think that's the cover to introduce her article.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 16, 2006)

she should get over herself... she really believes she looks like marilyn or sharon stone


----------



## Marisol (Feb 22, 2006)

Lindsay Lohan doesn't want to be called a Teen Queen. 

In an interview in the March issue of Allure magazine, now on newsstands, the 19-year-old says she wants to be considered a serious actress and rejects her youthful, party-girl image. 

"I hate it when people call me a teen queen," Lohan says in an interview. 

Lohan, star of family friendly movies such as "Freaky Friday" and "Herbie: Fully Loaded," has recently graduated to more grown-up roles, acting opposite Meryl Streep, Lily Tomlin and Tommy Lee Jones in Robert Altman's "A Prairie Home Companion," due in theaters in June. 

She's also been working on "Chapter 27," a film about the death of John Lennon, starring Jared Leto. 

As for her days as a Skinny Girl, Lohan says: "Sometimes being that thin doesn't look healthy. I kind of didn't realize that." 

She dropped pounds from her shapely figure following a hospital visit last year, she says. "I lost weight when I was in the hospital, and then I wanted to keep it off." 

"It was an attention thing, too," she adds. "(But) you start to wonder if your friends are your friends because you look a certain way." 

Regarding her breakup with Wilmer Valderrama, Lohan tells the magazine: "I know now that I don't need a boyfriend." 

The past year "felt like five lifetimes because I've grown up a lot," she says. "I know better what to do and what not to do. I lost sight of the people and things that are most important to me." 

Source


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 22, 2006)

All I know is she should eat more, rofl


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 22, 2006)

you know, i think its too late for that. she'll be like brittney, eventually a washed up teen star who snorts her money away.


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

I just remember her as that little girl in The Parent Trap and then see what Hollywood did to her - it's crazy


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

shut up lindsay! nobody cares and yes you are a teen queen



and go freakin eat [email protected]#$!


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 22, 2006)

Lindsay if you don't like the labels get out of the industry then...open mouth, insert food and swallow..because H'Wood is never going to easy for you!


----------



## Liz (Feb 22, 2006)

hello!!!! you're nineTEEN!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 22, 2006)

oh, how many times did she say that? boring. she should stop talking about it and behave like adult. people consider her teen cause she acts like one. too much drama, too much attention seeking. chill out, lindsay!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 23, 2006)

That poor girl is a knit-whit from hell. She was cute and sweet in Freaky Friday, but now she looks older than her years and has lost that innocent teenage vibe. Hollyweird ruins young actors and actresses and makes them slaves to the spotlight. She is no different. She will one day be old news and wish she had not abused her body in her youth. Once the skin is ruined by drug use, it is hard to get it back.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

No, she'd rather be known as the Party and Drama Queen.

But, I love how she wants more "mature" rolls but still acts like an undisciplined little whiney brat. Maybe if she acted a bit more grown up (like Scarlett Johanssen) she would get the roles that she wants.


----------



## Min (Feb 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Lindsay Lohan doesn't want to be called a Teen Queen. In an interview in the March issue of Allure magazine, now on newsstands, the 19-year-old says she wants to be considered a serious actress and rejects her youthful, party-girl image. 

Then maybe she should stop giving them reasons to associate her with "the party girl image" This could also be said for the rest of the teen queens. Hey beggars cant be choosers she should be lucky she has an image at this point &amp; appreciate what she has.


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 23, 2006)

Every time I see her on tv, I think about this scary pic


----------



## Sofia (Feb 23, 2006)

Guess someone was feeling like they needed to draw more attention to themselves..boring!!!! The problems these people have, amazing. And that pic is just frightening.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mirtilla* Every time I see her on tv, I think about this scary pic
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...Mg/1522853.jpg

They Both Look like aliens from War of the Worlds...lol


----------



## Leony (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL, she's 19!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh BOO freakin HOO!





Puh - Leeze


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* "I hate it when people call me a teen queen," Lohan says in an interview.*Lohan, star of family friendly movies such as "Freaky Friday" and "Herbie: Fully Loaded,"*... that sais it all. but yeah, at least she is doing something about it.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 27, 2006)

Although no talks have even begun, Lindsay Lohan thinks playing the role of _Wonder Woman_ in the upcoming feature would be "cool."



_By Mark Umbach, FilmStew.com_ 

Everybody is wondering which woman will be _Wonder Woman_. If it were up to starlet Lindsay Lohan, she says she'd take the pilot's seat in the invisible jet in a heartbeat. _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ vet Joss Whedon is currently developing a feature film based on the comic book superheroine for Warner Bros. Pictures.



While Lohan admits that she's currently looking for roles outside her current milieu of teen a kiddie films, she thinks playing Diana Prince would be too cool. "Wonder Woman would be cool. I'm trying to find roles right now that are different to anything I've done to show my abilities, to show that I have some sort of stretch in me. Because most of the things that I've done so far are aimed at younger girls and are light-hearted," she recently told _OK!_ magazine.



Before focusing on any other film projects, however, Lohan wants to get her album completed. â€œIâ€™m trying to work on some lyrics for my next album in my free time. Itâ€™ll be a little different to the last one â€“ Iâ€™m starting recording next month," she said in _OK!_. 

For three seasons Lynda Carter played the Golden Lasso of Truth-wielding, bulletproof cuff-wearing, American flag-donned hero on the CBS television series. One just wonders what Carter would thing of Lohan filling her red, patent leather boots.

Source


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 27, 2006)

Lohan would be TERRIBLE as Wonder Woman!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* Lohan would be TERRIBLE as Wonder Woman!



She would be a terrible anything.


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* She would be a terrible anything. 






True, anything other than a tenny bopper slut.


----------



## xeniba (Mar 27, 2006)

Ugh, that would be terrible! I SO want Lauren Graham from Gilmore Girls to be Wonder Woman.


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xeniba* Ugh, that would be terrible! I SO want Lauren Graham from Gilmore Girls to be Wonder Woman.



She's kind of tiny, but I guess if she buffed up its a possibility. An obvious choice would be Lucy Lawless.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 27, 2006)

I cannot picture La Lohan as Wonder Woman..Lucy Lawless, Kate Beckinsdale or Catherine Zeta Jones Maybe...


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 27, 2006)

that would be a bad move on the producer to hire her!


----------



## AngelaMH (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG she would be sooooo bad as Wonder Woman!



I'd def. not even go see it is Lohan was playing her!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't _think_ so!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with the statement that her build is nowhere near suited to play such a role. My local radio station commented that she could hulahoop with a Cheerio!


----------



## Cirean (Mar 28, 2006)

One word:

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo o!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xeniba* Ugh, that would be terrible! I SO want Lauren Graham from Gilmore Girls to be Wonder Woman.



She would be effing awesome!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Although no talks have even begun, Lindsay Lohan thinks playing the role of _Wonder Woman_ in the upcoming feature would be "cool."

_By Mark Umbach, FilmStew.com_ 

Everybody is wondering which woman will be _Wonder Woman_. If it were up to starlet Lindsay Lohan, she says she'd take the pilot's seat in the invisible jet in a heartbeat. _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ vet Joss Whedon is currently developing a feature film based on the comic book superheroine for Warner Bros. Pictures.



While Lohan admits that she's currently looking for roles outside her current milieu of teen a kiddie films, she thinks playing Diana Prince would be too cool. "Wonder Woman would be cool. I'm trying to find roles right now that are different to anything I've done to show my abilities, to show that I have some sort of stretch in me. Because most of the things that I've done so far are aimed at younger girls and are light-hearted," she recently told _OK!_ magazine.



Before focusing on any other film projects, however, Lohan wants to get her album completed. â€œIâ€™m trying to work on some lyrics for my next album in my free time. Itâ€™ll be a little different to the last one â€“ Iâ€™m starting recording next month," she said in _OK!_. 

For three seasons Lynda Carter played the Golden Lasso of Truth-wielding, bulletproof cuff-wearing, American flag-donned hero on the CBS television series. *One just* *wonders what Carter would thing of Lohan filling her red, patent leather boots.*

Source

Maybe *Wonder Woman meets party girl*?I know that's mean but, well, heck, it's none of my

business b/c even if they made the movie with her

in it I'm not going to go watch it.


----------



## Sofia (Mar 28, 2006)

Wonder Woman was an amazon....Lohan is a twig.

Horrible!!! I hope she doesn't get it.


----------



## coconut_cutie (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm sure I heard Joss Whedon's first choice to play her is Charisma Carpenter, from Buffy and Angel, cos he enjoyed working with her.

She'd be much better


----------



## Nox (Mar 31, 2006)

My fave candidates would be Lucy Lawless or Adrianna Lima (I know... she's not American, but she's got all the right stuff... physically. I don't know if she even speaks English all that well yet.). They both have blue eyes, and dark hair, and decent height, but Adrianna's younger, and people would enjoy watching her more than Lucy, I think.


----------



## Mirtilla (Apr 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xeniba* Ugh, that would be terrible! I SO want Lauren Graham from Gilmore Girls to be Wonder Woman.



Great idea, I think she should be perfect.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* She would be a terrible anything. 





LMAO!


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 3, 2006)

LMAO, thats hilarious!


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2006)

Nick Lachey may be single and looking, but he's not giving starlet Lindsay Lohan so much as a passing glance. According to claims made by the World Entertainment News Network, Lohan has always had a crush on Lachey, and now that he is back on the market, she is hoping to act on her feelings. However, Lachey made it clear in a recent radio interview that he is not at all interested.

This past Monday, the ex-Newlywed appeared on _The Ace &amp; TJ_ morning radio show to promote his new post-Jessica album _What's Left Of Me_, which comes out next week. When he was asked if there was any chance he would hook up with Lindsay, he quickly made his feelings (or lack thereof) known by replying, "I can safely say that I don't have any interest in Lindsay Lohan...nor do I understand anyone else that does."

Source

This is why I lust after him!


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

LOL! how funny.


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 
Source

This is why I lust after him!

hahahah


----------



## karrieann (May 5, 2006)

i gotta agree with Nick on this...hahaha


----------



## blackmettalic (May 5, 2006)

Well that says a lot about how undesirable Lohan is if she is deemed worse than Jessica, aka Miss Tuna!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (May 5, 2006)

how funny


----------



## Sofia (May 5, 2006)

Dimples, muscles, those eyes, a sense of humor and a brain to boot, I'm with Marisol on this one.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 5, 2006)

Haha!!


----------



## KellyB (May 5, 2006)

oooohhhh..... That must have hurt when she heard it, but I think he's brilliant.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 5, 2006)




----------



## kaeisme (May 5, 2006)

OOOOOO My!


----------



## LilDee (May 5, 2006)

OUCH! lol


----------



## eightthirty (May 5, 2006)

OWIE WOWIE! That had to hurt!


----------



## Aquilah (May 5, 2006)

OUCH! That's gotta sting! Damned, I miss Ace &amp; TJ... I don't get them here... Kid Kradd*** is awesome too, but I don't get him here either... Such is life!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 5, 2006)

lol.. i agree with him 100%


----------



## Marisol (May 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Dimples, muscles, those eyes, a sense of humor and a brain to boot, I'm with Marisol on this one.



Yup yup... break me off a piece of that!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 6, 2006)

finally someone says the truth about her!


----------



## Mirtilla (May 7, 2006)

Hilariously funny!


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 7, 2006)

ouch...

i dont think either of them are that attractive IMO but that's just me i suppose...


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 7, 2006)

That's messed up! on the AIR! yikes. I'm a Lindsay fan though. Give the girl a milk shake and some fries then she'll be hot again! lol!

Luv AM


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Nick Lachey may be single and looking, but he's not giving starlet Lindsay Lohan so much as a passing glance. According to claims made by the World Entertainment News Network, Lohan has always had a crush on Lachey, and now that he is back on the market, she is hoping to act on her feelings. However, Lachey made it clear in a recent radio interview that he is not at all interested. This past Monday, the ex-Newlywed appeared on _The Ace &amp; TJ_ morning radio show to promote his new post-Jessica album _What's Left Of Me_, which comes out next week. When he was asked if there was any chance he would hook up with Lindsay, he quickly made his feelings (or lack thereof) known by replying, "I can safely say that I don't have any interest in Lindsay Lohan...nor do I understand anyone else that does."

Source

This is why I lust after him!


----------



## canelita (May 7, 2006)

good for him, Is he going out with anyone ???


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 7, 2006)

'nor anyone else that does' ... that's awesome!! lmao --- Best statement he made probably in the whole interview!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eleinys* good for him, Is he going out with anyone ??? Me, although he doesn't know it yet!


----------



## canelita (May 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Me, although he doesn't know it yet!



aww do we hear wedding bells Marysol ???


----------



## MACGoddess (May 8, 2006)

LMFAO! That last line is hardcore! Rock on Nick! I haven't been a huge fan of him, but this might make me change my mind...


----------



## Marisol (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 18, 2006)

she looks really cute!! and still VERY skinny! since shes been modeling now, i'm starting to think that mayben someone told her she was too fat to be a model and thats probably why shes sooooo skinny now!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 18, 2006)

Yup she's so skinny but she looks great


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 18, 2006)

Lovely pics. Although she's still skinny it looks like she put on a few pounds, which is a good thing. She looks a ton better now, IMO.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah she's still skinny but much healthier. she looks good.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 19, 2006)

she photographs well, but on candid pics she doesn't look too healthy.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 19, 2006)

i like the 1st pic


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 20, 2006)

cool pics.


----------



## charish (Jun 20, 2006)

I think she looks good but still too skinny or maybe i just need to see a better picture.


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 20, 2006)

those pics look really good!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 20, 2006)

i saw this in the airport in seattle on sunday, i wanted to get the mag actually so then i can try to copy some of her outfits in it cause they're cute. but i didnt since i was with my sister and i knew she'd never let it go if she saw me buy a magazine with her on the cover.


----------



## semantje (Jun 20, 2006)

she looks way haelthier than last year


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* she photographs well, but on candid pics she doesn't look too healthy. COMPLETELY agree! IN some pics I have seen of her, she looks lovely, in others she looks like she has dirt/old makeup all over her face and looks downright gross!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 20, 2006)

I think she did an awesome job and she does look healthier these days.


----------



## jaydensmom (Jun 21, 2006)

I just dont like her for some reason. I never thought she was pretty, and she is very thin now too.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Jennifer (Jul 6, 2006)

no matter how pretty she is, i just can't stand her.

thanks, marisol!


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm not a Lindsay Lohan fan, but damn, those pics are h-o-t!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 6, 2006)

I dunno, I mean, she's kinda pretty I guess, but there is something about her that just gets to me. I like her movies though!


----------



## LVA (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the 2nd pic, she is pretty but not much of an actor or singer .... imo

when did she change back to a redhead ... thought she was liking the blonde look. Thx for the pics Marisol


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmm, it's funny because Monday was my friend's birthday, so I took him to dinner and surprised him by introducing him to Mos Def. Well, while we were chillin' at Mos Def's hotel, my friend's body guard (yeah, he has body guards) got Lindsay Lohan to come to this club in Hollywood to surprise my friend for his birthday. It was funny because his body guard called him, but all he said was "When you get some free time, let me know because we have some girls at the club here for you." He never said that they had Lindsay, so we just kept chillin' with Mos Def. It wasn't until after we left (it was like 2:30 am) that we found out that Lindsay had been waiting for him at the club for 2 hours and since he never showed up, she left. That just goes to show you that surprises aren't always a good thing. We thought Lindsay was mad because he never showed up, but it wasn't his fault because he didn't know. He was gonna send her some flowers to apologize, but her "people" said that it wasn't necessary. I don't really like her, I just wish I could have seen her in person...


----------



## vickih (Jul 6, 2006)

can't stand her either...


----------



## jennycateyez (Jul 6, 2006)

i dont think she's pretty at all.i dont even know how she got so famous


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* no matter how pretty she is, i just can't stand her.
thanks, marisol!

same here.and her "theories" about redheads are so silly





she just seems like a major poser and attention whore



and I am really tired of her talking about her breasts being natural.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jul 6, 2006)

Yikes, I think those pics are trashy.


----------



## jen77 (Jul 7, 2006)

Their okay looking, I'm just not really a fan of hers though.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Marisol!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 7, 2006)

I was once obsessed with LL, but....then she became one of the Hollywood skeletons. She seems to be re-filling out, though.

The general consensus seems to be against her, but I just think she was SO attractive...like, check out this Rolling Stone photo...it's what first turned me on to her.

(granted, I'm not a fan of her movies or music, except for Mean Girls)


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 9, 2006)

NEW YORK (Aug. 8) - Lindsay Lohan says she wants to go to Iraq with Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton and entertain American troops there.


"I've been trying to go to Iraq with Hillary Clinton for so long. Hillary was trying to work it out, but it seemed too dangerous," the 20-year-old actress says in an interview in the September issue of Elle magazine, on newsstands Wednesday.


Lohan, whose screen credits include "Freaky Friday," "Mean Girls" and the upcoming "Georgia Rule," says she hoped to emulate Marilyn Monroe , who performed shows for about 100,000 troops stationed in Korea in 1954.


"It's so amazing seeing that one woman just going somewhere, this beautiful sex kitten, who's basically a pinup, which is what I've always aspired to be," Lohan tells the magazine, adding that she would prepare for her trip to Iraq by taking shooting lessons with her security guard.


A spokesman for the senator offered a slightly different take on Lohan's contact with the New York Democrat's office.


"It was suggested to her that if she wanted to go, she could pursue doing so through the USO," said spokesman Philippe Reines.


The United Service Organizations is a nonprofit organization that provides entertainment to troops stationed abroad.


_Copyright 2006 The Associated Press. The information contained in the AP news report may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or otherwise distributed without the prior written authority of The Associated Press. All active hyperlinks have been inserted by AOL. _


SOURCE: http://news.aol.com/entertainment/mo...08150109990001



*Does anyone else have the sudden urge to die laughing? Like the US troops seriously wanna have Lindsay Lohan serenade them. Marilyn was on a level that Lindsay will NEVER reach. But she can keep dreaming. Nothing right with that.*


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 9, 2006)

LMAO! Thanks for posting Ashley! You're right though, she's no where NEAR Marilyn Monroe's stature!


----------



## Annia (Aug 9, 2006)

Can this girl get any stupider?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 9, 2006)

i saw this on e! tonight and i couldn't believe it. she is NOWHERE near marilyn's status. she never will be.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 9, 2006)

I find that certain people (like Lindsay) are so much more attractive when they don't open their mouth to talk.


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

Poor stupid girl. How could the reporter telling the "news" story keep a straight face when telling this?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 9, 2006)

this might be a good thing though. the troops could take her throw her in the front line of battle. so then the otherside could die of laughter. then the war would stop and get rid of her at the same time! its perfect!


----------



## korina981 (Aug 9, 2006)

lol.. this girl cracks me up... the guys would be like.. isn't that the little freckled kid from The Parent Trap!?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 10, 2006)

Is she




?


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

it's a nice gesture on her part


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i saw this on e! tonight and i couldn't believe it. she is NOWHERE near marilyn's status. she never will be.



this girl fascinates me... whenever I think she could not come up with more silly statement, she does it!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* *Does anyone else have the sudden urge to die laughing? Like the US troops seriously wanna have Lindsay Lohan serenade them. Marilyn was on a level that Lindsay will NEVER reach. But she can keep dreaming. Nothing right with that.* i do! i do! she really bugs me now!


----------



## imperfection96 (Aug 11, 2006)

She is no where near marilyn Monroe but i highly doubt any of the troops will be complaining if she came to visit.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 11, 2006)

I am sorry but has anyone asked the troops if they want Lindsay Lohan? Come on...


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 11, 2006)

Wasn't her excuse for missing her last shoot because it was hot, she was asthmatic and all? So, she's going to go to Iraq where the temperature is USUALLY 110Âº+?? Does that make any sense what-so-ever???

Eh...let her do it...she's just trying to save her movie career.


----------



## imperfection96 (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am sorry but has anyone asked the troops if they want Lindsay Lohan? Come on... Well.. I know a lot of people that are over there and I can definitely say none of the men will be complaining if she comes. they would love it if anyone came over there! honestly..they don't care who it is. It is a break away from what they deal with everyday/night. they look forward to all visits from everyone wether it be hiliary clinton or lindsay lohan.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 11, 2006)

She Has Some Issues....wow.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 3, 2006)

Lindsay Lohan may be set to become part of the Morton family empire if reports of her boyfriend Harry Morton buying an engagement ring are to be believed.

The restaurateur was spotted buying an engagement ring at Cartier in Beverly Hills, Calif., and his aides have confirmed he did in fact buy something special there.

A spokeswoman for the Pink Taco restaurant boss says, "I can confirm that Harry was shopping in Cartier, but what he purchased I cannot confirm. If it was in fact a gift then that's between him and whomever the gift is for."

Lohan and Morton have been an item for four months and have been inseparable this summer.

Morton is the son of Hard Rock Hotel chairman Peter Morton.

Source: SF Gate


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 3, 2006)

oh, god. so young, so stupid.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 3, 2006)

any bets on how long that marriage would last?


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 4, 2006)

HAHA!! Not too long...I am sure!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 4, 2006)

I read this in a magazine too! I really can't see her married, but i read that they have been together for only 1 month-not 4!


----------



## Annia (Sep 4, 2006)

Lohan doesn't seem the type of gal that would stick around in any relationships. Maybe later.. in life.. much much much later..


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif any bets on how long that marriage would last? The marriage? How bout how long the engagement will last


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 3, 2006)

source:mtvasia






*BEVERLY HILLS, California* â€” Lindsay Lohan has been called many names throughout her stint as a music, film and tabloid darling. Her next one might be the most surprising of all: Mom.

Lohan divulged Thursday her commitment to star as a mother in _The Best Time of Our Lives_. The story revolves around Welsh poet Dylan Thomas, his wife Caitlin and the curious real-life incident in which childhood friend Vera Phillips (played by Keira Knightley) and her eventual husband William Killick opened fire on the Thomas home with a machine gun and a hand grenade. The characters were in their 20s at the time of the episode.

"It's a beautiful and amazing movie -- a piece [that] takes place at the time of World War II," Lohan said. "I have a child in the movie."

Written by Sharman Macdonald (Knightley's mother) and directed by John Maybury (_The Jacket_), the film explores the events that led up to the incident and its effect on the Thomas family -- which moved soon after from its home in Wales.

Lohan likens her role in the film to Clara Bow, the famed but ultimately tragic silent-film sex symbol whose success couldn't conceal deep childhood wounds.

While additional castmembers have not been announced, Lohan was visibly excited about working with Knightley -- whose character Lohan described as having an enigmatic relationship with her own.

"[Keira] is older than me, but she kind of has a mysterious relationship with my lover," Lohan chirped. "And then there's somewhat of a lesbian undertone."

Thomas was one of the 20th century's most celebrated poets -- as well as one of its most celebrated drinkers. After a night of binge drinking in New York six days before his death, Thomas quipped, "I've had 18 straight whiskies, I think this is a record!" Among modern readers, he's primarily known for his poem "Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night."


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks for posting.


----------



## Liz the Shizz (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow! Sounds like it oughta be good. Thanks for posting!


----------



## han (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks for posting


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 5, 2006)

Lohan can't even take care of herself, how could they expect her to be a mom!?


----------



## Marisol (Nov 8, 2006)

On _The Oprah Winfrey Show_ Tuesday, Lindsay Lohan talks about being called a party girl â€“ and says, "I hate that!"

Asked by Winfrey if she deserves her reputation, Lohan replies, "No. I mean, I've been acting my whole life. And this is what I love to do. And I'm very lucky and blessed to be able to do that."

Not that she doesn't like to have a good time. "I'm 20 years old," she says. "Is it a crime to go â€¦ dancing with your friends? I have a life and I have my family and I have work and I have those three things."

On the show to promote her new movie, _Bobby,_ about Robert F. Kennedy, Lohan gets kudos for her off-screen behavior from her director, Emilio Estevez â€“ who says she's "extraordinary" in her role as a young woman who marries a classmate so that he can avoid being drafted to Vietnam.

"The media likes to focus on (the negative) because it sells," Estevez says of reports about Lohan. "And the fact of the matter is I'd rather have them focus on how extraordinary she is in this film and how dedicated and how passionate she is in this role. You see a young actress mature on film and you see her do, I think, the best work of her life."

Lohan recently told _InStyle_ she hopes to have a husband, a home and an Oscar under her belt by age 30, but admits to Winfrey, "That is a lot of pressure." Still, she adds: "I'd like to. I'm setting extreme standards for myself."


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

I think she doesn't want to be called a girl anymore lol.


----------



## semantje (Nov 8, 2006)

she does have a bad image but still like her. is that weird lol


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope, not weird Samantha... I like her too, but Tinseltown is too obsessed with the labels they give celebrities...


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 8, 2006)

Imagine being in the spotlight your whole life and especially when you're coming of age and enjoying the party scene... makes me feel bad for her. It wouldn't be such a big deal if she wasn't famous, that's a lot of pressure...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah and Cocks lay eggs.who does she think she is fooling?


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2006)

what young person dont like to party or hang out and have fun and im sure she really dont care what people think when you ask someone a stupid question your asking for a stupid answer what i mean "stupid" personel things that arent nobodys bussiness


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 8, 2006)

i think she's lying...i've seen pictures and those don't lie!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 8, 2006)

She obviously likes to party and hangs out with the wrong crowd because there are alot of other actresses who arent all over the tabloids and then she complains that she doesnt get serious roles. oh well.


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ilumine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She's not a party girl and I'm a man.



Lindsay's full of bologna, but I still like her.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi! My name is Abe Lincoln, and I have this FANTASTIC BRIDGE in Brooklyn that I would like to show to you!

(She's so full of bulldoodie!)


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 9, 2006)

I really dislike her. What kind of a role model is she for kids that look up to her?


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Nov 9, 2006)

I loved her when she was in The Parent Trap and Mean Girls, I haven't seen any of her latest movies, but I've heard a few of 'em have been horrible. Hopefully she'll bounce back, soon


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 9, 2006)

dear lindsay, if you dont want to be called a party girl, stop partying.

love, the rest of society.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah and Cocks lay eggs.who does she think she is fooling? You just wanted to say cocks. lol.





Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dear lindsay, if you dont want to be called a party girl, stop partying.
love, the rest of society.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You just wanted to say cocks. lol.








you know me too well.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



you know me too well. I think I'm catching on! lol.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 10, 2006)

If she wants to party she should...she's still young! I just hope we don't read about her overdosing or something awful like that. I like her though, she's so pretty


----------



## Marisol (Dec 1, 2006)

Lindsay Lohanâ€™s publicist fires back at media Says journalist crossed the line by mocking Robert Altman letter

Reuters

LOS ANGELES - Lindsay Lohanâ€™s publicist fired back at the media Thursday, saying journalists had crossed a line by mocking a heartfelt letter the actress wrote following director Robert Altmanâ€™s death last week.

Spokeswoman Leslie Sloane said the note â€” which one columnist suggested was composed by Lohan on â€œone of her legendary party bendersâ€ â€” was instead dashed off by the distraught 20-year-old actress on a Blackberry, moments after she learned Altman had died.

Altman, who died on Nov. 20 at age 81, directed Lohan in the last film of his career, â€œA Prairie Home Companion.â€

â€œWhen I got the reports that he had died, I reached Lindsay on her cell phone, and she had no idea. She was devastated. She started crying,â€ Sloane told Reuters. â€œShe quickly put something together on her Blackberry.â€

â€œHere was a girl who found something special in this man that she felt so close to,â€ Sloane said. â€œAnd she was completely shocked and blown away that he just died. It was written very quickly and it was from the heart.â€

Lohan titled her Nov. 21 e-mail â€œDead is hard, Life is much easier,â€ a quote she attributes to actor Jack Nicholson. In it, she sent condolences to Altmanâ€™s family, adding, â€œI feel as Iâ€™ve just had the wind knocked out of me.â€

The film star, who is estranged from her father, also describes Altman as â€œthe closest thing to my father and grandfather that I really do believe Iâ€™ve had in several years.â€

Days after the missive was made public, Los Angeles Times columnist Patt Morrison ridiculed it on a Web site as â€œalarmingly incoherent,â€ apparently referring to misspellings and grammatical errors by Lohan, and wrote that Altman himself might find it â€œcomedic.â€

Andrew Gumbel wrote in the London Independent that the letter, which ends with the odd sign-off â€œBe Adequite,â€ had become the talk of Hollywood.

â€œWas the actress on a misguided â€” and utterly botched â€” quest for publicity, exploiting the death of a revered director for her own purposes?â€ Gumbel wrote. â€œHad she been on one of her legendary party benders? Or was this Exhibit A for the indictment of Americaâ€™s education system?â€

Other media quickly picked up on the story, an example of what Sloane said was a steady drumbeat of derisive stories about Lohan in the tabloids, which often focus on her penchant for parties and nightclubs.

â€œItâ€™s enough already,â€ she said. â€œEverybody has got to get a life. People need to get off her back.â€

Copyright 2006 Reuters Limited.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 1, 2006)

Hollywood party girl Lindsay Lohan is receiving alcohol counselling in a bid to stay sober, according to reports.

The star was recently snapped sporting an Alcoholics Anonymous badge, and sources claim she's visited a group therapy session with the organization in Los Angeles yesterday morning.

A friend tells PageSix, "She has attended several meetings and has hopefully decided to turn her life around -- this time for good. She is out of control."

A representative for Lohan has declined comment.

The actress has recently been partying with newly single Britney Spears and socialite Paris Hilton.

She came under fire from Hollywood executives and co-stars earlier this year for the effect her sociable lifestyle has on her professionalism on set.

Source


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2006)

i dont know what to belive i read what you post marisol then just today they said it wasnt true, either way for some reason i like lindsay and wish her the best with whatever


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 1, 2006)

Lindsay is still downing the alcohol. If she wants help, then I'm pretty sure she'll go out and get it, but I think she's too busy getting trashed right now to even think of the consequences.

Hopefully she'll get herself out of the mess she's in and ACTUALLY stay sober.


----------



## Leony (Dec 2, 2006)

True or not, I just want to say good luck for her.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 2, 2006)

At such a youg age? what will she become when she is 30? Only God knows.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

True or not, I wish her luck in life in general!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Tinsel Town seems upside down lately! LOL!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 6, 2006)

I saw it all over the news. I mean, when something like this makes headlines, it means there is seriously something wrong with the world. There are better things to worry about. And yes, I really do think she did it quickly. Who writes perfect in a hurry? and more specifically, who is capable of writing good when someone so close has just died? I think its so stupid that the media is more focued on a letter than Altman's death.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 6, 2006)

Even though I don't like her, I still like the kind of movies she makes and her acting. But im not sure about this. I mean, shes still going out to parties and stuff. Unless she drinks virgin drinks or something...


----------



## Nox (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw it all over the news. I mean, when something like this makes headlines, it means there is seriously something wrong with the world. There are better things to worry about. And yes, I really do think she did it quickly. Who writes perfect in a hurry? and more specifically, who is capable of writing good when someone so close has just died? I think its so stupid that the media is more focued on a letter than Altman's death. ^ ITA.


----------



## han (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw it all over the news. I mean, when something like this makes headlines, it means there is seriously something wrong with the world. There are better things to worry about. And yes, I really do think she did it quickly. Who writes perfect in a hurry? and more specifically, who is capable of writing good when someone so close has just died? I think its so stupid that the media is more focued on a letter than Altman's death. i agree^^


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks for the post


----------



## x3kh (Dec 7, 2006)

I feel dumb this is like the first time I have heard about this and I am usually on top of things.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 12, 2006)

Lindsay Lohan had a good reason to be late for a holiday party at Hollywood club Shag in on Monday. "I just left an AA meeting," she told PEOPLE.

"I've been going to AA, for a year by the way," she added. Why didn't she say so until recently? "Well it's no one's business. That's why it's anonymous!"

At the _Angeleno_ magazine party for Nefarious Fine Jewelry's spring 2007 collection, Lohan scored more than $40,000 worth of bling, including a "Spider Web" diamond necklace (pictured, left), a diamond ring and a pair of diamond-encrusted aviator sunglasses.

"I haven't had a drink in seven days. Or anything. I'm not even legal to, so why would I?" Lohan, 20, told PEOPLE. "I don't drink when I go to clubs. I drink with my friends at home, but there's no need to. I feel better not drinking. It's more fun. I have Red Bull."

But, she added, "I didn't feel bad before. I never felt bad. I just wanted to, like, find a balance. I was out too much. I was too caught up. I mean, I'm 20 years old. I was off from work, I was getting ready to start a film, and I was like going out just to get it out of my system. I was going out too much and I knew that, and I have more to live for than that."

Lohan said she hopes to shift the focus from her partying to her career. "I was like, I don't want to be written about at these clubs with these people. I work, I act, I have a living. That's what I do every day. I work every single day."

Asked if she had advice for those seeking recovery from substance abuse, Lohan said, "I think, don't do it for someone else. Do it for you, 'cause if you do it for someone else you're going to relapse. It's not going to be a change. You have to really do something if you want to do it and â€¦ if it doesn't work, you're not meant to."


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 12, 2006)

i can't stand her.. and WOW she hasn't had a drink in a week big deal!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks for posting


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 12, 2006)

Somebody get this girl a medal!

LOL.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 12, 2006)

wow...its a mirciale....*rolls eyes*


----------



## han (Dec 12, 2006)

wow!!! i like her regardless if she drinks drugs or flahes us


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Dec 12, 2006)

boo hoo, poor pitiful Lindsey...... She needs some therapy


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well I still like her acting, not her. Anyways, if its anonymous, why is she telling everyone


----------



## dlwt2003 (Dec 13, 2006)

jeeze she isnt even 21 and all the bars in hollyweirdo land lets her in???? I bet she will be the next one with a dui or worse. Wish she has a REAL PARENT to help her a bit


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 13, 2006)

well good for her! lol


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I still like her acting, not her. *Anyways, if its anonymous, why is she telling everyone*



Yeah, really. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## monniej (Dec 15, 2006)

i like lindsay! she cracks me up!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 15, 2006)

A whole week?! Astonishing!


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 15, 2006)

GREAT JOB this is what one year of treatment will do? a WEEK? This is





She needs to grow up. She is way to young I just feel sorry for her I really do.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Somebody get this girl a medal!
LOL.


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 16, 2006)

she is so lame..


----------



## VenusGoddess (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, she's obviously not THAT into AA...she's been going for a YEAR...and she's JUST hit 7 days of sobriety?

Methinks that she owes a bunch of people an apology (namely the ones she worked with on her last film...and who wrote her a nasty little letter about her problem).


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow!!! i like her regardless if she drinks drugs or flahes us


----------



## DecemberBelle (Dec 21, 2006)

Wooo way to go Lindsay.


----------



## charish (Dec 27, 2006)

i think she's so pretty, maybe a little biach, but she def. needs some kind of help. wonder why it's just now supposely working? or is it? hm.


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 28, 2006)

I lvoe lindsey lohan. I found this. you have to listen carefully. to get it all.

FLURL.com | The Best of Online Video


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 28, 2006)

I think this was posted already. shes crazy.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 28, 2006)

i actually don't like her. but at least she still has fans! the girl has lost her mind!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 28, 2006)

o.k


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 28, 2006)

You know what's funny...all these "youtube" type websites


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 28, 2006)

i do like lindsey but she has thrown her career down the drain, i wish she would get up off her feet. Although i must say she is very interesting to read about... p.s. sorry if it was already posted.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this was posted already. shes crazy. yeah it was


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 29, 2006)

sorry


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 18, 2007)

*Lindsay Lohan Enters Rehab*

WEDNESDAY JANUARY 17, 2007 06:40 PM EST

Lindsay Lohan has checked into rehab, she said in a statement Wednesday.

"I have made a proactive decision to take care of my personal health," the star said in her statement. "I appreciate your well wishes and ask that you please respect my privacy at this time."

A source close to the actress tells PEOPLE: "Lindsay is in a very positive frame of mind and is looking forward to making a positive change in her life."

In December, a rep for the 20-year-old actress told PEOPLE that her client was attending Alcoholics Anonymous meetings. Later that month, Lohan revealed that she had been in AA for a year, and said she generally feels better when she's not drinking.

"I was going out too much and I knew that, and I have more to live for than that," she told PEOPLE.

Prior to December, however, Lohan dismissed critics who said she was partying too often. In November, she told Oprah Winfrey that she is not a party girl, adding, "Is it a crime to go dancing with your friends?"

Over the summer, James G. Robinson, CEO of Morgan Creek Productions blasted the star for being absent from the set of her movie _Georgia Rule_ and blamed her "heavy partying" for the behavior.

Lohan's mother Dina quickly shot back, saying the media mogul was "way out of line." Lohan was briefly hospitalized at the time for being "overheated and dehydrated," according to her rep.

source: people.com


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 18, 2007)

She seems to need it, that's for sure.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jan 18, 2007)

yep she needs this, glad for her


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 18, 2007)

Good move on her part!! They are sure to teach her in recovery that she has to change the crowd she hangs out with. I wish her well. I see a lot of college aged women like her spiraling out of control "partying". Hopefully this will help her progress....


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow...didnt see that one coming..




...im sick of her...i hope she gets her act together because she actually used to seem like a nice girl....


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 18, 2007)

Lindsay used to be famous for being cute, fashionable, and a decent actress. Now she's famous for...what? If she's not careful she'll turn into B-list Tara Reid and end up in straight to DVD movies. So Lindsay, go to rehab, get cleaned up, make another movie, and wear a classy black dress to the awards show. Problem solved. Oh, and stop dating ugly losers.


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lindsay used to be famous for being cute, fashionable, and a decent actress. Now she's famous for...what? If she's not careful she'll turn into B-list Tara Reid and end up in straight to DVD movies. So Lindsay, go to rehab, get cleaned up, make another movie, and wear a classy black dress to the awards show. Problem solved. Oh, and stop dating ugly losers. I didnt even think that Tara Reid was b-list....???....I was thinking more like d-list......lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 18, 2007)

I sincerely hope that this is out of her heart and not a publicity stunt to draw attention. (hard to take it seriously for now anyway, since she's been going to AA for a year and still drank, lol)


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sarahgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didnt even think that Tara Reid was b-list....???....I was thinking more like d-list......lol I think I read that she's getting turned away from nightclubs and stuff...so I guess she's not on ANY list, haha. =P


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 18, 2007)

True true...last i saw she was in australia swimming with dolphins and doing promotions...tryin to clean up her act i guess...lets give it a couple months and hope that she doesnt fall off the wagon..hehe


----------



## cathydaniels (Jan 19, 2007)

I cant stand Lindsey. She is what is called, a way over paid party girl.


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2007)

good luck to lindsay! i think it's great that she has admit to her self that she needs help and is trying to get clean and so what if she fall's off the wagon she might a few times befor she get's it together it's better than not trying at all.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 20, 2007)

I hope that for her sake she gets the help that she needs. There are a lot of your girls who look up to her and are cheering her on.


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 20, 2007)

good for her! sometimes meeting just arent enough to do it. i wish her the best of luck, she needs to straighten out


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,

Glad to see she's taking a step in the right direction.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

lol i read in the daily news that she's going to one of those fancy schmanzy rehabs that the rich drugg addicts go to where you can come &amp; go as you please, get beauty consultants, massages, etc. lol It was funny 'cause they had therapists saying how much it was a joke that real rehab requires more stricter methods...in other words they're saying Lindsay's taking the easy way out


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 21, 2007)

Why can't people leave her alone so she could go away already! She should technically be charged for underaged drinking!


----------



## han (Jan 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol i read in the daily news that she's going to one of those fancy schmanzy rehabs that the rich drugg addicts go to where you can come &amp; go as you please, get beauty consultants, massages, etc. lol It was funny 'cause they had therapists saying how much it was a joke that real rehab requires more stricter methods...in other words they're saying Lindsay's taking the easy way out when your in rehab you get drug test everyday it's not jail it is strict for the first week or two while you detox my dad was in rehab that was on the beach and you could go to beach and ride horses and he got sober if your stay is more pleasant you might want to finish the program no one want's to check into jail


----------



## mandy_ (Jan 21, 2007)

I liked Lindsay when she was in The Parent Trap.

Ha. I don't really care for her anymore.


----------



## LFEIZGUD (Feb 1, 2007)

That's such a waste. I am sick of her, but she does have talent. I hear that she isn't taking the whole rehab thing seriously though...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wonder how long this phase will last.


----------



## Nox (Feb 1, 2007)

Apparently she "snuck" out of rehab some few days ago and checked into a hotel. Her mother, Tina, really isn't helping the situation by helping accompanying her into these night clubs. I hope she settles down before she hits 25 years old. This way, at least she still has a chance at re-establishing her credibility among her peers as a serious actor. If she develops some sense, she will avoid becoming another "Child Star" who fell out of favor with Hollywood.


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 19, 2007)

saw this and said WOW!She looks good and sounds pretty good! lol


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 19, 2007)

i love her but this was a good joke


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 19, 2007)

did you just discover these videos?


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 19, 2007)

I hate her. She's ugly and she's a tramp.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate her. She's ugly and she's a tramp. that really made me lol.


----------



## han (Feb 19, 2007)

i love her and dont think she is ugly at all..


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 19, 2007)

That's an older song... I believe from her last CD... I saw this a while back on MTV...


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 19, 2007)

I am not sure that she is ugly and a tramp...but I am not her biggest fan.

On the other hand - I think she good point in her song and it's hott video.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate her. She's ugly and she's a tramp. I've had numerous people in the past tell me that I look like her. So by saying she's ugly, that would also imply that you're also saying that I'm ugly.
Thanks a lot.

lol.


----------



## Momo (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't know about this one. It's just, I don't appreciate music like that. Hard to explain. She's just... complaining.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's an older song... I believe from her last CD... I saw this a while back on MTV... yeah, you're right. I saw this a while ago. Maybe a year ago.
I don't think she's ugly at all. I don't care for her but she is a very pretty girl.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 19, 2007)

I think she's very pretty (although she looked a bit scary during her mega skinny phase) but I didn't realise she could sing too! I thought she was fab in Mean Girls, how gorgeous was her hair in that movie?


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 19, 2007)

ya just descovered her song didnt know she made a cd! was just surfin you tube and found some great things that i liked and wanted to share with people that may not have seen these things I think she is very pretty i am a fan but I think she can do better with her life then she has been i hope rehab has changed her for the better!


----------



## Annia (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had numerous people in the past tell me that I look like her. So by saying she's ugly, that would also imply that you're also saying that I'm ugly.
Thanks a lot.

lol.





She could just mean ugly.. as a person?? Not necessarily looks hehe you never know


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 20, 2007)

Physically...she's pretty.

Other than that...she's just like Paris....dirty.


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Feb 20, 2007)

I like her and this vid/song is quite good, though it reminds me a LOT of one or two of Britney's songs - overprotected, and a couple others...


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 20, 2007)

nowadays lot of celebrities lose their mind. look at an older version of her- britney

i like how she perform in videos and concerts stuff like that but she is having her life ruined right now. lindsay probably would be pretty much the same unless she starts seeking help and DOES actually accept the help.


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nowadays lot of celebrities lose their mind. look at an older version of her- britneyi like how she perform in videos and concerts stuff like that but she is having her life ruined right now. lindsay probably would be pretty much the same unless she starts seeking help and DOES actually accept the help.

I agree. It's sad to see them go from 'average' people to the complete opposite where they've had depression, ED's, etc. Maybe it's the child-fame thing, I dunno?


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 20, 2007)

i think the fame get to them. Maybe they relised money cant fix everything!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 20, 2007)

this song is like 2 years old!

hehehe i really dislike this song, such silly lyrics.

btw, nice implants, lindsay


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 20, 2007)

she got implants lol didnt know that!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 20, 2007)

Her face looks dirty in parts of this video.


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah this video is from like 2 years ago..


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 20, 2007)

Haha, that was great.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm very indifferent when it comes to Lindsay. I don't hate her, but I don't like her either.


----------



## chocobon (May 16, 2007)

This pic isn't from the spread!

For some reason I couldn't upload any pics from MAXIM so if any one has them plz feel free to post!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 16, 2007)

The link doesn't work





Is it the picture with her little bare cooter hanging out?? LOL


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 16, 2007)

her boobs are so fake in the pic.

and shes not even cool. i never believed in these kinda list~!


----------



## BeneBaby (May 16, 2007)

Sorry, I don't think she's hot at all.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 16, 2007)

I thinks she's attractive, not top 100 attractive, but maybe middle 50's pretty...LOL.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 16, 2007)

She looks good in that picture, but most of the time she doesn't look too good.


----------



## Ashley (May 16, 2007)

She's so overrated!

I read yesterday that she's going to have her first sex scene. Lindsay Lohan: “I have my first sex scene.”

In case anyone wanted to read it.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 16, 2007)




----------



## StereoXGirl (May 16, 2007)

She used to be cute, but she's really messed up right now...


----------



## LilDee (May 16, 2007)

I love the bikini!


----------



## han (May 16, 2007)

i like lindsay and think she is pretty i dont mind her crotch shots ,fakes boobs or crazy a**..lol


----------



## luxotika (May 16, 2007)

I think she's cute, but not hot. There are much prettier women that could have made the list.


----------



## fickledpink (May 16, 2007)

I think LL can look pretty sometimes but I don't know how she beat Scarlett and Jessica Alba??


----------



## kittenmittens (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she's cute, but not hot. There are much prettier women that could have made the list. here, here! it's gotta be a mistake or something. I mean, hello? Angelina?!?


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 16, 2007)

great. now she wont even leave her house with any clothes


----------



## Saje (May 16, 2007)

I think she looks hot in that picture or in any situation where shes dolled up. I dont think shes #1 material but I wont deny a person looks hot even if her personality stinks.

I'm just glad shes finally got some meat back into her.


----------



## KatJ (May 16, 2007)

I think she is a very pretty girl, shes just had everybody eagle eyeing her. Some of my friends have done much worse things than her, but nobody cares about them. Sorry that was kinda






But anyway def not top on the 100 list.


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2007)

I demand a recount.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 17, 2007)

i think shes pretty and these lists dont mean anything i dont know how they can even do such a thing.


----------



## michal_cohen (May 17, 2007)

at least in that pic' she look healthy


----------



## MindySue (May 17, 2007)

well, i think shes beautiful..however i dont like that pic it's way old. she looks great in movies but the tabloids not so much


----------



## dixiewolf (May 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I demand a recount. Lol. I looked at the Maxim website and also in the top 20 were Ashlee Simpson and Avril Lavigne. Um, what?


----------



## AngelaGM (May 17, 2007)

I think she is pretty! =)


----------



## pinksugar (May 17, 2007)

random. I do think she's pretty though.

I think Scarlett Johannssen would have won if her clothing wasn't always doing unnatrual things to her boobs . It's a wonder she can see out sometimes due to how far up she's pushed/smoodged them, and from me that's saying something since I push mine up pretty far!

Good on ol' li-lo for the title though. It wouldn't have been my first pick but meh. Who's voting? a big group of horny, skanky men no doubt








(come to think of it, with that in mind, why DIDN'T scar-jo win??



)


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (May 17, 2007)

everything went downhill shortly after mean girls. basically, after she went blonde and lost weight. she used to be a cute redhead. now....meh


----------



## Lia (May 17, 2007)

Exactly - my guy friends say that the time she was really hot was in mean girls


----------



## La_Mari (May 18, 2007)

She looks pretty, more tan than usual, but I don't like her anymore now that she's a crack head. In my book, you do drugs, and I don't wanna hear about you.


----------



## ivette (May 18, 2007)

she looks really good in the pic

very natural looking-(makeup, not chest)


----------



## Dragonfly (May 18, 2007)

I think she's so so ok looking.

In my community there are tons of women a lot more attractive than she is. Maybe Maxim needs to broaden their scope.

But lets be honest, is it really an honour to be on any of Maxim's lists?


----------



## SwtValina (May 18, 2007)

#1 for real?? I can think of at least 20 other women who deserve it more


----------



## Lia (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she's so so ok looking. In my community there are tons of women a lot more attractive than she is. Maybe Maxim needs to broaden their scope.

But lets be honest, is it really an honour to be on any of Maxim's lists?

It's the makeup - she looks like the typical american 20-something girl... If we had professional help we would be gazillion times more beautiful than her , lol


----------



## Colorlicious (May 18, 2007)

mehh dont really care for her, she like whatever


----------



## chocobon (May 18, 2007)

I think Scarlett Johansen shoulda topped that list!


----------



## Prlegaspi_j11ss (May 22, 2007)

*I like her to be number 1. I saw her pic when she was on the event. she seemed to be a healthy but her blonde hair just suckxxxx...*

I love her title here as lohan the red haired girl. she's so much better in the nean girls movie... ist she?


----------



## han (May 22, 2007)

just admit it.. shes hot... lol


----------



## Nox (May 22, 2007)

That pic (before all this media crap happened) was one of the best IMO. Even with the boobies, she looked adorable like a kid, as she should be.

I think maybe they had a wall of different celebutants' photos and played a game of "Drunken Darts" to come up with MAXIM's beauty list.


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 22, 2007)

I have to agree with some of the ladies, shes real cute, but not enough to be the top one.


----------



## CellyCell (May 22, 2007)

I liked her before she got sorta big-headed w/ her fame.

But #1? I just finished watching the special on VH1 and did not expect her to be #1...pfft.


----------



## xEdenx (May 22, 2007)

Overrated


----------



## phatty076 (May 24, 2007)

she's fabulous..but jessica alba is should definitely be #1..


----------



## CandyApple (May 27, 2007)

Source: PerezHilton.com

Things have just gotten worse for *Lindsay Lohan*!

After being busted by police and charged with DUI, the LAPD are now revealing that cocaine was found in the troubled pAArty girl's car.

Though it seems like everyone in Hollywood does it, cocaine _is_ illegal, *****es.

Officers believe that Lindsay was speeding - under the influence of drugs/alcohol - and lost control of her car on Saturday morning. The car hit a crashed into a curb and a tree on Sunset Blvd, and Lohan was taken in another car to the Century City hospital.

Police received a 911 call about the accident after Lindsay abandoned her banged up Mercedes and fled the scene of the incident.

Officers "tracked Ms. Lohan to the local hospital, where she was ultimately placed under arrest" for investigation of misdemeanor driving under the influence of alcohol or drugs.

Lohan was cited and released. She faces serious drama when the matter heads to court. In addition to the drunk driving dilemma, she will also face felony criminal charges for the illegal narcotics in her car.


----------



## XkrissyX (May 27, 2007)

Im not suprise.....shes been in so many accident..they should take her license away. Or she should hire a damn chaffeur.


----------



## Aprill (May 27, 2007)

once again, another story of dehumanizing celebrities, lol. They are no better than us regular folk, they were just blessed with money. And obviously, money dosent make them any better





Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jessica (May 27, 2007)

what [email protected]$$....what is wrong with these girls???? YOU CAN AFFORD for someone to drive your sorry drunk @$$ around. Have a limo take you to and from the club. Hello???? She isnt even 21 yet...i think she will be anyday now but not yet. Dont get me wrong, i am NO angel....but if i got caught hrer in NJ driving drunk underage...they would take my lisence away. Here in NJ if you're caught drinking underage and not even driving they take your lisence away.... This girl needs to grow up


----------



## Dragonfly (May 27, 2007)

Maybe Lindsay and Paris just want to get a place together.

Or maybe Paris won't know how to break out, so Lindsay has figured out a way of breaking in.

Regardless, I'm sure she will find a way to blame the papparozzi on this one too.

First Britney, then Paris and finally Lindsay. Funny how these overrated, self indulging, B celebs have a way of self destructing.


----------



## xEdenx (May 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what [email protected]$$....what is wrong with these girls???? YOU CAN AFFORD for someone to drive your sorry drunk @$$ around. Have a limo take you to and from the club. Hello???? She isnt even 21 yet...i think she will be anyday now but not yet. Dont get me wrong, i am NO angel....but if i got caught hrer in NJ driving drunk underage...they would take my lisence away. Here in NJ if you're caught drinking underage and not even driving they take your lisence away.... This girl needs to grow up


----------



## natalierb (May 27, 2007)

I can't believe that trashy girls like this are idolized. They grace magazine covers and are given tons on money to be in a movie. For what? There are so many smart, talented actresses out there and they are overlooked for girls like Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## katnahat (May 27, 2007)

I am so tired of hearing about these morons. They drive around drunk and they have plenty of money to have drivers. They don't think they have to pay for wrong-doings. These people should go to jail and be put in general population. They should get what any regular person would get. They do not deserve special protection/favors. They should go to jail just for being idiots.


----------



## bCreative (May 27, 2007)

She need to go to jail along with Paris, she's not even old enough to drink anyway so that's a reason.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 27, 2007)

Im sick of people who drink and drive. losers!


----------



## Solimar (May 27, 2007)

After losing many friends to alcoholic related incidents, it pisses me off to hear about this. I was born and raised in New Jersey, and our laws here are strict, but for good reason. As another woman said, they take your license away even if you are NOT driving and still drinking underage, that gets taken away. There are 16 year olds who are told that they will not be able to drive again until twenty-something. I just wish they did it more in other states...esp. California whose roads are comparable to New Jersey's, except probably worse. I am only 20, so I have no right to speak about "kids", but I have seen too much stuff go down to even be remotely close to okay with this. She, along with other idiots like that, just reaffirm to everyone that people around my age are stupid.

When shit REALLY hits the fan, she will learn.


----------



## Saja (May 27, 2007)

_Dumb *****._


----------



## pinkbundles (May 27, 2007)

She doesn't get charged for fleeing the scene of an accident? Typical!


----------



## chocobon (May 27, 2007)

Dumb Dumb Lindsay!!


----------



## Lorann10 (May 28, 2007)

What an idiot! JessyAnn47 said exactly what I was thinking. Hire a freakin limo if your gonna party. These little starlets, need to get into trouble just like the rest of the world would. One of those things.. if you don't have to face the consequences, you don't learn the lesson.


----------



## pinksugar (May 28, 2007)

its so unfair. If i had that much money, I wouldn't do such stupid things






Why don't they give it to me?


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its so unfair. If i had that much money, I wouldn't do such stupid things




Why don't they give it to me?

yea why not ! or to me !


----------



## stashblaster (May 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so tired of hearing about these morons. They drive around drunk and they have plenty of money to have drivers. They don't think they have to pay for wrong-doings. These people should go to jail and be put in general population. They should get what any regular person would get. They do not deserve special protection/favors. They should go to jail just for being idiots. Well said katnahat.


----------



## ivette (May 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what [email protected]$$....what is wrong with these girls???? YOU CAN AFFORD for someone to drive your sorry drunk @$$ around. Have a limo take you to and from the club. Hello???? She isnt even 21 yet...i think she will be anyday now but not yet. Dont get me wrong, i am NO angel....but if i got caught hrer in NJ driving drunk underage...they would take my lisence away. Here in NJ if you're caught drinking underage and not even driving they take your lisence away.... This girl needs to grow up


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 28, 2007)

she's pretty, but definitely doesn't deserve to be #1 on the top 100 list.


----------



## Senarra (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im not suprise.....shes been in so many accident..they should take her license away. Or she should hire a damn chaffeur. yes right! And I think she could afford it


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 30, 2007)

I tired of celebrities thinking they can do whatever they want, without there being any consequences.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 1, 2007)

well she should get what she deserves,what if she had killed herself or someone else?


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 3, 2007)

i think the clubs have a lot of questions to answer too. their profitability relies on these so-called celebs (its sad that lindsay lohan is more talked about that a _real_ actress like scarlett johannson) and they are willing to go to illegal lengths to make a buck.

the _know_ that drugs of all sorts are being taken in the bathroom. the _know_ that lindsay isnt drinking water or juice while she dances like a looney. and they _know_ that if they deny entry to her, or legally resist to serve her alcohol, or legally hand her over to authorities if she has been drinking or doing drugs, they will be shunned by these people and lose business.

give someone like paris, lindsay or nicole everything they ask for, and they will never stop.


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so tired of hearing about these morons. They drive around drunk and they have plenty of money to have drivers. They don't think they have to pay for wrong-doings. These people should go to jail and be put in general population. They should get what any regular person would get. They do not deserve special protection/favors. They should go to jail just for being idiots. Perfectly said, I sooooo second that!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

How many accidents could one person possible have?!??!?!

Knock on wood... ::knock knock:: I have NEVER been in any accidents!! lol I think she needs to get some driving lessons.


----------



## han (Jun 5, 2007)

im just wondering why she didnt hit and smash a paparazzi...lol


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 5, 2007)

another car crash, are you kidding me? and drugs this time? truly disgusting.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 8, 2007)

hates her!


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How many accidents could one person possible have?!??!?! 
Knock on wood... ::knock knock:: I have NEVER been in any accidents!! lol I think she needs to get some driving lessons.

at least she has and can afford insurance, so IF god forbids she does hit and injures some one, i had this 17 year old girl halling a$$ and hit me from behind while i was at a dead stop waiting for traffic to pass so i could turn, my kid was in the back in his car seat, she jumps out all concern if we were hurt but she had no insurance to pay for my damages or hospital bill if we were hurt. the cop that came to the scene wrote her a ticket for speeding/reckless driveing but did nothing about her not haveing insurance..i had insurance that paid for my damages but still i was piss


----------



## Nox (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I don't think she get too much punishment for the cocaine powder she had on her (those harsh punishments are reserved for "Crack"... what the poorer people buy...go figure.)

Lindsay did not really have the luxury of stable, firm, parental guidance. But unfortunately for her, in the eyes of the law she is an adult responsible for her own actions, regardless of if she had a good upbringing or not.


----------



## han (Jun 9, 2007)

"oh did i mention the lil girl that drove reckless and slam into the back of me wasnt under the influence, she was sober.. at least lindsay hit a tree


----------



## babyangel (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she's pretty, but definitely doesn't deserve to be #1 on the top 100 list. . 
Ditto. I guess popularity had a lot to do with it as well.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2007)

Lindsay Lohan had cocaine and nearly twice the legal amount of alcohol in her system when she was arrested last month and cited for driving under the influence, TMZ.com reports.

The information was posted Thursday morning â€“ shortly after Beverly Hills police started forwarding reports on the case to the Los Angeles District Attorney's Office.

DA's Office spokeswoman Jane Robison tells PEOPLE they are still gathering reports from police and are not ready to release any information on Lohan or to charge her with a crime. Lohan's arraignment is set for Aug. 24.

The actress, who entered Promises treatment center in Malibu on May 29, crashed her 2005 Mercedes SL-65 convertible around 5:30 a.m. on May 26. She was briefly hospitalized for minor injuries after the collision. Two other people were in the vehicle, but were not hurt.

Police later said they found a substance tentatively identified as "a usable amount of cocaine" in connection with the accident.

Earlier this week, the actress's mother, Dina Lohan, told PEOPLE her daughter is "doing great," adding, "She's going to do Promises' extended care program."

In January, Lohan checked into the Wonderland Center in West Hollywood, though after a month of treatment there she remained a fixture on the nightlife circuit. She had been able to leave Wonderland via its Sober Companions program, in which patients may leave the center, accompanied by a staff member, for pressing work commitments or to visit family.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

What's sad is Cyera was watching her movie "Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen" earlier tonight, and all I could think about was, "Whatever happened to the bright redheaded girl we all used to love?!"


----------



## Marisol (Jul 3, 2007)

Rather than the big Las Vegas blowout she had once wanted, Lindsay Lohan quietly marked her 21st birthday Monday in rehab.

Lohan's mother and siblings were photographed arriving at Los Angeles International Airport over the weekend for what her mother had said would be a family celebration.

And on Monday, Lohan was seen jogging on the beach during a break from her stay at Promises rehab center in Malibu, her latest furlough from the facility, which she entered last month.

Saturday, with a brand new iPhone in her hand, she stopped by the boutique Planet Blue, where rock music blares and shelves are filled with items for the bedroom, bathroom and clothes closets.

She was seen the day before, on Friday, with friends â€“ a male and a female â€“ looking great and listening to the piano at the Chateau Marmont. The star drank tea, diet coke, and water, according to an observer at the hotspot, who added: "She's turned things around, at least for now."

And last Wednesday night she attended an AA meeting in Santa Monica before meeting pals for dinner at Katsuya in Brentwood â€“ with a stop at Promises in between.

Lindsay Lohan on June 30 in MalibuPhoto by: Jones-Andrade / Pacific Coast News

"She came in with a whole bunch of friends, there were like seven of them, and she walked in incognito, super low-key," a fellow diner tells PEOPLE. "They sat down for some sushi and were just really enjoying themselves. She wasn't really noticed at all and was just happy, in a good mood."

The relatively quiet week was in contrast to her original plans for a party at PURE Nightclub in Las Vegas that was to be open to the public. "I'm going to milk it because it's a big birthday," Lohan said on The Ellen DeGeneres Show in May. But the bash was canceled earlier this month.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 3, 2007)

she looks really old for her age:S


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2007)

The only damned rehab clinic where you can do what you want when you want it seems... And how do we know vodka wasn't in her tea and diet coke?! LOL! I truly hope things are getting better for her!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 3, 2007)

Lindsay Lohan Quietly Marks 21st Birthday in Rehab......

with a bottle of whiskey and vodka by her side.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

Talk about ironic..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 9, 2007)

I think she has actually looked better recently since she's been in rehab.

I hope she really does turn herself around!


----------



## ivette (Jul 9, 2007)

i thought she was out of rehab


----------



## krazykid90 (Jul 9, 2007)

I really hope she is getting better.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 9, 2007)

Good for her. I hope that she is really making the positive changes that it seems and it is not just a show for Media.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 10, 2007)

Dang. Thats sad, it really is.


----------



## dah (Jul 12, 2007)

lets hope she stays like that.stop ruining ur life linsey!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

Authorities on Thursday released the 911 tape that led to Lindsay Lohan's second DUI arrest.

The call, released by the Santa Monica City Attorney's office, was presumed to be made by Michelle Peck, the mother of one of Lohan's assistants, who had picked up her daughter from a gathering that Lohan also attended.

The caller seemed frantic and claimed she was being chased by an SUV. Below is a portion of the transcript. (Listen to the call at TMZ.com.)

*911:* Santa Monica Police, what's the emergency?

*Caller:* Yes sir, I'm on Montana. Is he behind you? Is he behind you?

*911:* Where are you?

*Caller:* Right now we're on 7th and Wilshire. We were just about to park our car, we were turning home, and out of nowhere, a huge white GMC came up and... We're at 4th and Wilshire, we're coming down right now, we're being followed by a white GMC, the gentleman jumped out of the car, and OH MY GOD SIR, THEY'RE FOLLOWING US. WE NEED HELP.

*911:* Where are you?

*Caller:* Right now we're on Arizona... Oh my God, are they following us? OK, right now we're on Santa Monica... We're driving to the police station right now... We're at 4th and Broadway. We were just coming home... and all of a sudden he came down a side street... We're driving to the police station... sir, please? The gentleman came out of his car. [inaudible] AAAAHHH, Oh my God! What is he doing? Oh my God, oh my God... Go! Go! Go! Go! Go! (Screaming...police sirens in background).

As PEOPLE reports in its latest cover story, the 911 call came in after an argument between Lohan and her assistant Tarin Graham, Peck's daughter. Graham then apparently called her mother to pick her up, and Lohan gave chase.

Police arrested Lohan early Tuesday morning on suspicion of driving under the influence, driving with a suspended license and cocaine possession, after finding a small amount of the drug in her pocket during a search. Lohan was released later that morning on $25,000 bail, and she's due be arraigned Aug. 24.

Lohan has remained out of sight following the arrest. In a statement, her lawyer, Blair Berk said the actress had relapsed and is now "receiving medical care."

Source


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 27, 2007)

She is such an idiot.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, pretty much my thoughts exactly. I'd add ***** to that as well though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2007)

Considering she kept referring to "he" and "the gentleman", (i.e. "Is he behind you?") yet they say Lohan and her assistant were the ones involved in the argument...

I'm thinking Lohan probably WASN'T driving, but was in the chasing SUV.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Considering she kept referring to "he" and "the gentleman", (i.e. "Is he behind you?") yet they say Lohan and her assistant were the ones involved in the argument...
I'm thinking Lohan probably WASN'T driving, but was in the chasing SUV.

I was wondering too. I just found some videos at this link Lindsay: "I Wasn't Driving, the Black Kid Was" - TMZ.com
She had 3 guys in the car, she blamed one of them for driving, but they all say it was her. So it seems she was driving when the cop showed up, she is the only one that got arrested.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was wondering too. I just found some videos at this link Lindsay: "I Wasn't Driving, the Black Kid Was" - TMZ.com
She had 3 guys in the car, she blamed one of them for driving, but they all say it was her. So it seems she was driving when the cop showed up, she is the only one that got arrested.

Yeah, I just saw that! She's totally crazy! lol.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

Did she actually word it that way?? Omg, my hate for her grows every day. &gt;.&lt;

*MORE FROM LINDSEY: "I'm a celebrity. I'm not going to get into trouble,"*

Three men are claiming that they were passengers in the SUV driven by Lindsay Lohan on the morning of her arrest â€“ telling TMZ.com that the actress had been drinking, and that she commandeered their vehicle to chase after her assistant.

Lohan's publicist and her attorney did not immediately return PEOPLE's call for comment on the report.

Before Lohan was arrested early Tuesday morning, the actress had spent the evening drinking at a party in Malibu, one passenger, Dante Nigro alleged to TMZ. Asked if he saw her drinking, he replied: "Yes I did. I saw her walking around with a cocktail, and five or six of us, give or take a couple, took a shot together."

Nigro and his friends, Jakon Sutter and Ronnie Blake â€“ who say they're friends with the boyfriend of Lohan's assistant, Tarin Graham â€“ claim that Graham and Lohan got into an argument, and Graham then quit. When Graham climbed into her car, Lohan jumped into the driver's seat of Nigro's GMC Denali (the keys were in the ignition) and chased after her.

Nigro was in the passenger seat trying to grab the steering wheel, and Sutter and Blake were in the back as Lohan proceeded to chase after her assistant, they claim. (Police on Thursday released audio of the 911 call from Graham's mother, Michelle Peck.)

Nigro says he tried to warn Lohan that she could get into trouble. Lohan's answer? "I'm a celebrity. I'm not going to get into trouble," he says was Lohan's response.

Source


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Comedian Rob Schneider has shrugged off Dina Lohan's concerns about his portrayal of her daughter on Jay Leno. 

"When Mrs. Lohan stops partying with her child, then I'll have an ounce of respect for her," Schneider tells PEOPLE.

Dina Lohan criticized Leno and Schneider for "making light" of her daughter's woes after the actress was forced to cancel her spot on the _Tonight Show_ following her arrest last week. Schneider, in a blond wig and little black dress (complete with mock alcohol monitoring ankle-bracelet), stepped up to the plate and answered Jay's questions when he took the star's spot in the hot seat. 

On Saturday, Schneider had an equal amount of tough love for Lindsay. "I don't care if her parents are both crummy â€“ you cannot blame your parents anymore. She's not a kid," the former _Saturday Night Live_ star says of the troubled 21-year-old.

"Lindsay, get it together, America will forgive you but you gotta do something positive with your life," Schneider adds. "I hope she does okay but at a certain point, there's so many bigger problems in the world than Lindsay Lohan.

"I hope she gets her head out of her nice, cute little rear end and finds a life for herself," says the comic, currently filming with pal Adam Sandler on location in the Hamptons. "She's very talented, and a special little actress but there are so many people out there who'd trade positions with her in a heartbeat and use it better than she is."

He and Sandler had to turned out to see Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds playing the Hamptons Social at Ross in East Hampton, N.Y., Saturday night. Mandy Moore, Billy Joel with wife Katie Lee, Edie Falco and Joan Allen were among the famous faces in attendance at the glitzy rock 'n' roll event.

SOURCE


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 30, 2007)

Finally! someone put that...thing in her place


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 30, 2007)

Kudos to him for what he had to say!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 30, 2007)

Good for him... and tastefully said too!


----------



## Manda (Jul 30, 2007)

Yay for Rob Schneider. I'm sick of Lindsay Lohan, Britney Spears, Paris, Holton, Nicole Richie... all of those dumb umm people. I think the spotlight needs to go on others who are more deserving


----------



## missnadia (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "I hope she does okay but at a certain point, there's so many bigger problems in the world than Lindsay Lohan. 
Love it when people tell it like it is!


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 31, 2007)

very well said, kudos to Rob!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 31, 2007)

About time someone said something! Good on him, he was spot on.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 31, 2007)

this is rare cause i really cant stand him, BUT AMEN TO HIM FINALLY SAYING THE REAL TRUTH!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! Many, many kudos to him for standing up and saying what he said! Honesty is TRULY the best policy!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

Kudos to Rob, he's completely right!! Hopefully they really listen to him.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 14, 2007)

Lindsay Lohan was sued Tuesday for assault and negligence by a passenger in a car the actress allegedly chased while drunk last month 

"What Miss Lohan did that night was extremely dangerous and reprehensible," Tracie Rice, the woman who filed the suit, said in statement, according to the Associated Press. "Someone could easily have been killed or seriously hurt because of her irresponsible decisions that evening."

Rice's attorney, Paul Hoffman tells PEOPLE: "My client, Tracie Rice, thought she was going to die that night, and wants Ms. Lohan to be held accountable because Lohan's behavior was so extreme and outrageous. Ms. Rice is still traumatized from the incident."

Hoffman says they're suing for an undisclosed amount. No hearing date has been selected yet.

Lohan's rep was not immediately available for comment.

Lohan, 21, was arrested last month on suspicion of drunken driving after the brief chase that ended in Santa Monica. Police later found a small amount of cocaine in her pocket.

Lohan was chasing a car driven by Michelle Peck, the mother of Lohan's assistant. Rice was a passenger in Peck's vehicle.

Three men have claimed they were unwilling passengers in the car Lohan was driving.

SOURCE


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 15, 2007)

That girl needs to pick different people to be spending her time with. She needs to have some one who will stop her from getting in the car drunk and will support her as a friend instead of suing her.

Not that I really blame him, as long as he's being honest and not just going after her money.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

Lindsay Lohan issued a statement shortly after her lawyer negotiated a plea deal for the actress in her DUI cases on Thursday, taking responsibility for her actions and saying she suffers from drug and alcohol addiction.

"It is clear to me that my life has become completely unmanageable because I am addicted to alcohol and drugs," she said in a statement.

"Recently, I relapsed and did things for which I am ashamed. I broke the law, and today I took responsibility by pleading guilty to the charges in my case. No matter what I said when I was under the influence on the day I was arrested, I am not blaming anyone else for my conduct other than myself. I thank God I did not injure others. I easily could have.

"I very much want to be healthy and gain control of my life and career and have asked for medical help in doing so. I am taking these steps to improve my life. Luckily, I am not alone in my daily struggle and I know that people like me have succeeded. Maybe with time it will become easier. I hope so."

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20053144,00.html

SOURCE


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

Lindsay Lohan will serve at least 24 hours in jail in her drunken-driving cases under the terms of a plea deal reached Thursday.

Through her attorney, the actress pleaded guilty to two counts of being under the influence of cocaine and pleaded no contest to driving with a blood alcohol level of .08 percent or higher and reckless driving.

Prosecutors dropped two counts of driving under the influence, which are which are seen as lesser offenses than the charge of driving with a .08 or higher

"Lohan received the same sentence that anyone else with a second DUI conviction would get. She got no special treatment," said Deputy District Attorney Danette Meyers.

Lohan did not attend the hearing in Beverly Hills.

Although she faced a mandatory minimum of four days in jail, she was given credit for one day already served. Prosecutors also agreed she could serve 10 days of community service instead of two days in jail.

Lohan, who was also placed on three years probation and ordered to complete an 18-month alcohol education program, has until January 2008 to serve her jail sentence.

Earlier in the day, she dodged felony charges, with prosecutors filing misdemeanor counts after tests found she possessed insufficient amounts of cocaine, authorities announced.

The actress was charged with seven counts, including two counts each of driving under the influence, driving with blood alcohol of over .08 percent, being under the influence of cocaine, as well as reckless driving, the Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office says.

The charges stem from two separate DUI incidents, one in May in Beverly Hills and one in July in Santa Monica.

In both incidents, police found Lohan in possession of cocaine. But in each case, the amounts tested were below the .05 grams required by office policy for felony filing.

The 21-year-old actress is currently in rehab at the Cirque Lodge program in Utah.

Lohan was arrested on July 24 after allegedly hijacking an SUV with two men inside, and recklessly chasing another SUV â€“ driven by the mother of her personal assistant â€“ through the streets of Santa Monica, Calif.

She was booked for DUI, possession of cocaine, transporting a narcotic into a custody facility, and driving on a suspended license. Officers found a container on Lohan that tested at .02 grams of cocaine, according to the DA.

Lohan was previously arrested for DUI after crashing her Mercedes-Benz in Beverly Hills just two months prior. Tests showed that the substance found in her purse was .04 grams of cocaine powder.

On Aug. 14, Tracie Rice, a passenger in the car Lohan was allegedly chasing, filed a lawsuit for an undisclosed amount against the actress.

Rice "thought she was going to die that night," her attorney Paul Hoffman told PEOPLE, "and Ms. Lohan needs to be held accountable."

SOURCE


----------



## KellyB (Aug 24, 2007)

I really hope rehab works for her this time. Too young for all those problems.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 24, 2007)

We"ll see if she means it. I always give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2007)

I truly hope she does get a grip on herself... I've lost hope in Britney!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

It sounds very scripted to me, but I do sincerely hope she gets help. Drug and alcohol addiction is a tough thing for anyone to go through and she's still so young!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 24, 2007)

Dear Lindsey,

wow...you are addicted to alcohol and drugs? Shocking news, it is. We were under the impression that "the devil made you do it". I mean, why else would coke be in your pocket? Damn Devil and his coked out way.

Well, we all appreciate your "confession". Now if only we cared....what is it you do again?

Signed

Grace


----------



## Solimar (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish that people would grow up and stop doing such stupid things. I hope she gets better because she is far too young to be screwing up her life this badly. She has so many good things in her life, so why waste it all on being a dumbass? Though I don't know her, I do know that all people are better than some of the things they do sometimes. I hope she can keep herself out of trouble and out of the graveyard. It would be a tragedy to die over something she acknowledges (so it seems), and something that is able to be helped -- even if it's only a little.


----------



## Manda (Aug 24, 2007)

She needs to get help and I don't really think she's much of an actress so I won't miss her. I think its lame how screw-ups like this make so much money- oh yeah her life is sooooo hard.


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 24, 2007)

she need a help because she is just out of control. well i hope this time she will really get better.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 24, 2007)

i really hope she gets better.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 24, 2007)

what , really ?

noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 24, 2007)

i don't understand why celebrities do that. they have everything average people want and they ruin it by becoming a junkie and an alcoholic.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:
"I'm addicted to alcohol and drugs" Dear Lindsay,
Duh.

Sincerely,

Celly

But seriously, I use to like her - but it's just weak of her to be so consumed in the excess that Hollywood has to offer. Hope she smartens up. Doesnt help her parents are out there being little media whores and just keeping their business to themselves, truthfully. Theyre pathetic.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 24, 2007)

I hope that it's not just scripted, and that she really is coming to turns with how much damage this addiction is doing to her. I really hope she gets better, she's too young to be ruining her life this way.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 24, 2007)

That girl is in a downward spiral, I really hope that she can get better before it's too late.


----------



## SalJ (Aug 24, 2007)

24 hours!! Is that it? They should make them all do six months - that'd make them think twice!


----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2007)

America loves a train-wreck. Shocking, I know, but very true.

America also loves a come-back kid.

If she can do it, then all the more good for her. Hollywood has definitely done this child no good.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 25, 2007)

hasnt everyone known about this for a few years now?

i dont see how its news.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 25, 2007)

seems like a lot of young stars cant control their life .


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah Duh...like we didnt know?


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 28, 2007)

smh(shaking my head)! what about her younger sisters...like seriously she sets a bad example


----------



## babyangel (Aug 28, 2007)

I hope she gets better. So young so out of control.

*Babyangel *


----------



## Karren (Aug 28, 2007)

Throw her in a cell along with Paris and maybe next to Martha Stwert? And Martha can teach them a trade or something!! Lol.

In the real world (aka the workplace) if you have an adiction and you ask for help then it is given but if you get caught under the influence first, all bets are off and your discharged without recoarse...

Don't know why she should be treated any differently!!

Karren


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hasnt everyone known about this for a few years now?i dont see how its news.

Yeah, its not news to anyone but Lindsay I think. But realizing and admitting it is the first step, so I hope she means it. I still dont know how she got one day in jail for DUI and cocaine possession, plus with a second DUI in 3 months. All she was charged with was misdeamenor, not felony cocaine possession.


----------



## CriticalXMass (Aug 30, 2007)

Lindsay addicted to booze and dope?! I never would have guessed haha.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 30, 2007)

She's a F'n loser.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 31, 2007)

Bleh


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 31, 2007)

nothing new


----------



## CriticalXMass (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, hopefully she learns from this BUT, given her track record...I don't see it happening.


----------



## han (Aug 31, 2007)

wow!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

Please keep all Lindsey Lohan topics/discussions here please!


----------



## vivelamour (Sep 7, 2007)

So, I'm a tad late on this one!

I like Lindsay as a performer. Her songs are decent (although nothing phenomenal) and she's great in her movies. I wish that she'd straighten herself up. It's a shame that all her talent is going to go to waste, as well as her looks. She was so pretty back then!


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 7, 2007)

Posted: 2007-09-07 09:55:55

(Sept. 7) - Michael Lohan paid a visit to his daughter at the Cirque Lodge treatment center in Utah on Wednesday, "Access Hollywood" reports.

Multiple sources confirm Michael Lohan's visit, his first since his daughter entered the facility on Aug. 3.

Lindsay Lohan has received visits from her mother and siblings.

Representatives for Michael Lohan also previously confirmed to ""Access Hollywood" that Lindsay has not seen her father since before he went to prison







Lohan Sees Father for First Time in Years - AOL News


----------



## farris2 (Sep 8, 2007)

How many years had it been?


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 15, 2007)

*Lindsay Lohan's Rehab Friend Denies Romance*



The former Cirque Lodge rehab patient who had been linked to Lindsay Lohan is denying rumors that the two were ever romantically involved.

"That is against the rules," Tony Allen tells PEOPLE. "She is my friend."

Allen, who recently completed a stint at the Utah rehab facility where Lohan has been undergoing treatment, says the actress is "happy" and that she "feels better about herself."

"There's no cycle of guilt or shame anymore," says Allen. "She wants to give back to her fans and the people that care about her, and she wants to be able to share her many talents," says Allen. "She's very focused on recovery right now."

Lohan befriended Allen, a member of the Atlanta-based band Dead Stays Alive, during his 45-day stay at the Cirque Lodge. Their shared love of music "was some common ground that first initiated our friendship," Allen said.

Last month, the two were photographed hiking and whitewater rafting â€“ activities that are part of Cirque's treatment program.

Allen (who also spoke to Extra this week about their friendship) says the two have still been in touch since he left the facility on Aug. 24. Since then, he has been working on his first record with bandmate Scott Mikell â€“ and he wishes Lohan all the best. "I hope she gets as much out of this life as she could ever want," he added. "Finding an inner peace is very, very important part of recovery, so I do wish those things for her."

Lohan's rep wasn't immediately available for comment.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20057081,00.html

SOURCE


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Sh eneeds to get her poop in a group. She doesnt realize what she really has and she continuelly screws things up! She looks beautiful with a few extra pounds and red hair. I dont mind her blond either with the smokey eye look =)


----------

